# Snowbiken - ein super Fahrtechniktraining!



## Marc B (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,

seid ihr momentan auch mit dem Bike auf den verschneiten Snowtrails unterwegs? Das ist ein super Fahrtechniktraining und macht eine Menge Spaß. Nicht zu viel Bremsen bzw. immer schön dosiert bremsen und Mut zum kontrollierten Driften auf zwei Rädern

Ihr müsst ja nicht gleich einen Backflip über ein 25m-Gap machen...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNEDECNU9dE"]YouTube- mtb snow[/ame]

Wenn ihr Bilder von euren Snowrides habt, immer her damit. Hier bin ich mit meinem Freeride-Bike unterwegs. Bergauf wurde mir da schön warm...


----------



## Kettenglied (21. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist ein super Fahrtechniktraining und macht eine Menge Spaß.




Und man geht gut vorbereitet in die Frühling- und Sommersaison!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (21. Dezember 2009)

"leider" keine aktuellen, von vor drei Jahren hab ich noch was auf der Platte gefunden...

Gerade der Stein auf dem ersten Bild ist ein super Werkzeug zur Bestimmung der Wetterlage...









J


----------



## nailz (21. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Bilder von euren Snowrides habt, immer her damit.



Zufällig eben diesen Thread entdeckt und dort gepostet


----------



## HB76 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> seid ihr momentan auch mit dem Bike auf den verschneiten Snowtrails unterwegs?  Hier bin ich mit meinem Freeride-Bike unterwegs. Bergauf wurde mir da schön warm...



schnee wo?? ich seh keinen.


----------



## checkb (21. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du sowas...






mehr hier...klick.

checkb


----------



## Marc B (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja, bei uns ist es mal mehr und mal weniger Aber gestern und heute war es ein ziemlicher Spaß.


----------



## Marc B (21. Dezember 2009)

P.S.: Das Bild ist von 2006 oder so. An dem Tag war es frostig, aber nicht sehr verschneit. Heute und gestern konnte man auch hier in Bonn schön Snowbiken.

@Checkb: Wow, das Bild bringt das Snowbiken-Feeling gut rüber


----------



## ADO (21. Dezember 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/583


Das video ist vom letzten Winter 
Bilder von heute :


----------



## lelly29 (22. Dezember 2009)

tolle fotos. hab gleich wieder richtige lust raus zu gehen, obwohl bei mir der schnee wieder schmilzt


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. Dezember 2009)

Stabenberg/Pfalz 19.12.09:


Tags drauf kam auf der Hohen Loog bei -10°C noch ein Schneesturm dazu, schade dass jetzt alles wegtaut, auf Schlammschlachten hab ich nämlich kein Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## capt.yesterday (22. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt genau! Snowbiken wie es hier genannt wird ist ein super Fahrtechniktraining. Die neuronalen Impulse im Kleinhirn werden strapaziert darauf folgt Anpassung und sogleich Verbesserung der Leistungsfähigkeit bei der Übertragung von Signalen, von der Lenkzentrale zum Gehirn.

ps. aber bitte vorher hier lesen sonst droht evtl schlimmeres durch die abartige kälte in kombination mit nässe.


----------



## Marc B (22. Dezember 2009)

Das Video hier zeigt den Schneespaß mit dem Bike auf dem Hometrails:


[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/8282657"]first snow on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mathok (22. Dezember 2009)

Alles gestern bei uns im Bergischen (Lindlar). Sehr rutschig, sehr anstrengend aber mindestens ebenso lustig. Den Helm hab ich nur auf, weil der so herrlich warm ist


----------



## Sonnesteiber (22. Dezember 2009)

bei uns ist der schnee so schnell weg wie er kommt,und wenn er ligen bleibt und es heftig schneit nur zu unpassenden momenten.hatte aber im HERBSTurlaub spaß mim geliehenen mtb im schnee,ab 50cm gings iwie nich mehr weiter aus unerfindlichen gründen^^


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Dezember 2009)

schön gefahren marc


----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> schön gefahren marc


Schon, aber viele Sequenzen erinnern mich an:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (26. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Jetpilot (27. Dezember 2009)

spikreifen...seit gestern weiß ich wozu die gut sind.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (27. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8329603"]Fairy Trail_2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Dezember 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> spikreifen...seit gestern weiß ich wozu die gut sind.


nebenbei wird einem auch der Sinn von 40"-Monitoren klar


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Dezember 2009)

kapier ich nicht...


----------



## Mudge (27. Dezember 2009)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> kapier ich nicht...



weils bild von supergauzi kinoformat hat


----------



## keroson (27. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Das Video hier zeigt den Schneespaß mit dem Bike auf dem Hometrails:



Das ist kein Schnee, das ist Puderzucker...


----------



## cännondäler__ (27. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch großer Fan vom Snowriden. Ab ca. 15cm (variiert mit der Schneequalität) kann es halt mal bergab gefühlt bergauf gehen.
Die Reifenfrage wurde ja schon öfters durchgekaut und ist für mich stark von der Schneequalität abhängig. Bei Pulver komme ich mit 2,35er Maxxis HighRoller noch gut klar, auf festgefahrenem Schnee oder Eis kommen aber Spikereifen zum Einsatz (also diesen Winter noch nicht).
Durch das ständige Gegenlenken im tiefen Schnee trainiert man toll die Balance und Bikebeherrschung und davon profitiere ich im Sommer sehr.
Kann´s nur empfehlen!
cännondäler


----------



## Mudge (28. Dezember 2009)

Nuja, sobald ich den Trail nicht mehr seh, hört bei mir der Spaß auf. Das Rumgegurke im 10cm-hohem Schnee macht mir keinen Spaß. Fun machts erst, sobald ein einigermaßen fahrbarer Pfad getrampelt wurde.

Die vereisten Wege haben mir am Wochenende nich viel ausgemacht, war auch mit Nobbys fahrbar, da alles ziemlich aufgeraut war. Vorraussetzung war natürlich dosiertes Bremsen und keine spontanen Lenkmanöver


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Dezember 2009)

Leider ist der schöne Schnee inzwischen wieder weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Giftradl Ist das dein Enduro-Bike?


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, schön ist er, mein "Panzer". Finde zumindest ich, die bislang immer schwarze Bikes gefahren ist. Aber schwer ist das Curare leider auch. Vor allem, wenn man sich damit durch den Tiefschnee arbeitet.    Nur auf Glatteis, da kann es schon mal verdammt leicht werden...


----------



## Marc B (28. Dezember 2009)

An ein Panzergewicht gewöhnt man sich, das kenne ich von meinem Pulcro (20kg). Bin damit zweimal in Saalhausen gestartet und fahre viel damit rum. Dann setze ich mich auf ein etwas leichteres Rad und schwuuppp - das geht ab

P.S.: Eisplatten sorgen für einen gute Rutsch, hehe.


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Dezember 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> An ein Panzergewicht gewöhnt man sich, das kenne ich von meinem Pulcro (20kg). Bin damit zweimal in Saalhausen gestartet und fahre viel damit rum. Dann setze ich mich auf ein etwas leichteres Rad und schwuuppp - das geht ab



Das ist auch meine Strategie: Im Winter mit dem Panzergewicht arbeiten, im Frühjahr mit dem Carbonbike die Berge hochbremsen!


----------



## Marc B (28. Dezember 2009)

Hoch*gemsen* meinst du wohl!


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Dezember 2009)

Oh ja, das liebe Snowbiking oder anders Bikerodeln

Leider gibts es keine bilder von mir beim Bikerodeln in freier Wildbahn, aber vom Springen auf dem SLefmade-Kicker aus schnee auf die glatte straße schon, also hier sind die pics: KLICK


----------



## Canyon-Paul (30. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt hast Du mich auf Ideen gebracht. Leider ist es jetzt zu dunkel um Schneekicker zu bauen... 
Nach Silvester ist ja auch noch Zeit, wollen wir doch hoffen, dass es Schnee geben wird.

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner letzten Tour. -16 Grad sind schon verdammt kalt. Ich habe noch nie so an den Fingern gefroren. - Auftauen, war auch nicht besser


----------



## Kettenglied (31. Dezember 2009)

Ist das gefrorene Rotz-Schleim-Sabber da am Helm?


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2009)

Eis-Ziegenbart

Zum Wochenende soll es wieder kalt werden und schneien. Danach bleibt es dann hoffentlich ein paar Tage kalt, sodass die Snowbike-Sessions weitergehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Dezember 2009)

Also bei uns schneit es richtig schön, seit heute nacht irgendwann ziemlich strak
heute werde ich wohl wiede unterwegs sein.
ihr im süden habt im moment ja pech


----------



## Female (31. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich mag ich keinen Schnee, aber manchmal ist's schon okay.  




Und hier wars noch cooler: -20° C... Snowbiken extrem.


----------



## cännondäler__ (31. Dezember 2009)

@female:
Das sieht ja verdammt nach frischer Skatingspur aus! Gibt es da keinen Ärger mit den Langläufern?
Wenn gegen Ende des Winters die Skatingspuren morgens bretthart gefroren sind, dann würde mich das mit Spikes aber auch mal anmachen!
cännondäler


----------



## Female (31. Dezember 2009)

Nix Loipe, das ist ein frisch gespurter Winterwanderweg.


----------



## Jetpilot (31. Dezember 2009)

boah, geil da kommen phantasien auf, das bike mit in skiurlaub zu nehmen. Mal sehen wer schneller ist...


----------



## infinitetrails.de (31. Dezember 2009)

Erster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domingo2 (31. Dezember 2009)

echt geniales video  da bekommt man echt lust das auch mal auszuprobieren


----------



## Jetpilot (31. Dezember 2009)

schöne technik

aber die bilder sind noch viel schöner!


----------



## Uphillerer (1. Januar 2010)

flowzero schrieb:


> Erster



Absolut geil!


----------



## Bayer (1. Januar 2010)

vor 3 monaten lag bei uns auch schon richtig schnee und mein daumen war noch ganz. 3 monate später ist der schnee etwas weniger und der daumen wieder ganz. am sonntag gehts wieder raus in die weiße pracht.
der trail ist im oberen bereich sehr steil drum sind wir langsam unterwegs, ab der mitte ists dann flüssiger

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7086164"]snowbiking part I on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Januar 2010)

sehr schönes Video
Ich hoffe wir bekommen hier am Wochenende auch noch was von der weissen Pracht ab.


----------



## ub.1 (1. Januar 2010)

flowzero schrieb:


> Fairy Trail_2 on Vimeo



Klasse Video!  Das zweite Lied gefällt mir, von wem ist das und wie ist der Titel? Das brauche ich unbedingt für meinen MP3-Player!!!!!


----------



## Canyon-Paul (1. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Eis-Ziegenbart
> 
> Zum Wochenende soll es wieder kalt werden und schneien. Danach bleibt es dann hoffentlich ein paar Tage kalt, sodass die Snowbike-Sessions weitergehen können.



Einer von 2 Eiszapfen 
So, der 15 jahre alte, noch nie benutzte Klappspaten ist ausgegraben. Morgen früh wird gebuddelt 
Ich wünsch Euch allen ein frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## mylo (1. Januar 2010)

heute mal draußen gewesen


----------



## ub.1 (1. Januar 2010)

Bei den Bildern kann man echt neidisch werden. Ich bin heute leider nur braun geworden, aber das dafür in verschiedenen Schattierungen.  Seit Tagen immer nur Regen und Temperaturen zwischen 5-10°C.


----------



## Kettenglied (1. Januar 2010)

> Ich bin heute leider nur braun geworden, aber das dafür in verschiedenen Schattierungen.  Seit Tagen immer nur Regen und Temperaturen zwischen 5-10°C.



Fast hätte ich gefragt in welch sonnigen Land du dich aufhältst wenn du gleich braun wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (3. Januar 2010)

das kennen einige sicher schon.....und es wurde früher schonmal in einigen antiken freds erwähnt...
trotzdem nochmal.....immer noch  sehenswert...
das fahrtechnik-tutorial...
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/vertriders-blair-bike-project.144808.2.htm


gruss accu


----------



## infinitetrails.de (3. Januar 2010)

Antik triffts ganz gut  Finde es relativ öde, aber das ist wie immer Geschmacksache...

@Hartmut "Fairy Trails" ist von Flo Gottschlich gefilmt, den zweiten Titel findest Du hier: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFNQgV1COtw"]YouTube- Hilltop Hoods-The Nosebleed Section (+Lyrics & Download Link)[/ame]

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## ub.1 (3. Januar 2010)

*Danke!!!* 
Heute hat es bei uns auch etwas Schnee; besser gesagt es ist stellenweise etwas gepudert. Aber immerhin bin ich heute nicht völlig eingesifft heimgekommen.


----------



## Koersch (3. Januar 2010)

Jo!
War auch unterwegs. Schön bei Dunkelheit im Wald. Aber dank der Schneedecke wars eh hell genug


----------



## Marc B (3. Januar 2010)

In Bonn herrschen perfekte Snowbike-Bedingungen, ich hatte meinen Spaß im Schnee Und morgen geht es weiter *freu*


----------



## Ghost-Boy (3. Januar 2010)

Ich geh morgen Snow-Downhill fahren


----------



## snoopz (3. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> In Bonn herrschen perfekte Snowbike-Bedingungen



Leider habe ich mein Fahrrad zuhause gelassen -.-


----------



## tafkad (3. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> In Bonn herrschen perfekte Snowbike-Bedingungen, ich hatte meinen Spaß im Schnee Und morgen geht es weiter *freu*



Naja, Schnee ist was anderes, aber stimmt, derzeit liegt welcher und es macht Spass nur wie ich das Bike nachher wieder sauber bekomme hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden, abspritzen bei Minusgeraden ist immer schwer.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (3. Januar 2010)

Das Event zum Thread  :

http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/de...e-cooles-event-im-ersten-bikepark-tirols.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (3. Januar 2010)

tafkad schrieb:


> Naja, Schnee ist was anderes, aber stimmt, derzeit liegt welcher und es macht Spass nur wie ich das Bike nachher wieder sauber bekomme hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden, abspritzen bei Minusgeraden ist immer schwer.



Wie wird dein Bike denn bei Schnee schmutzig? Meines wird durch den Schnee eher sauberer als vorher...


----------



## tafkad (3. Januar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Wie wird dein Bike denn bei Schnee schmutzig? Meines wird durch den Schnee eher sauberer als vorher...



Naja, kommt drauf an was man unter schmutzig versteht, der Salzgehalt auf der Strasse die ich von unserem schönen Waldgebiet bis zu mir zurücklegen muste war recht hoch und Metall und Salz, ich weiß nicht vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas zu vorsichtig.


----------



## cännondäler__ (3. Januar 2010)

Apropos Streusalz:
Da ich den ganzen Winter mit dem Bike unterwegs bin und aber dem Thema wenig Beachtung geschenkt habe, bekam ich im Sommer die Quittung: Salzwasser hatte sich an den Speichennippeln vorbei in die Felge gemogelt und dort sein Unwesen getrieben. Im August ist die Felge bei einer Forstwegabfahrt bei Tempo 50 GEPLATZT, d.h. sie ist längs innen unter dem Felgenband auf einer Länge von 3 Speichenlöchern auseinandergerissen. Ich hatte Glück und der Reifen blieb drauf. Ich konnte vorsichtig und mit reduziertem Luftdruck (vorher waren - wie  immer - 2bar drauf) heimfahren.
Die Felge (DTSwiss 4.2 disc) zeigte in dem Bereich deutliche Salzkrusten.
Seither kommt in die Speichenlöcher beim Reifenwechsel vor dem Winter da etwas Silikonöl rein. Das kriecht sehr gut und greift Kunststoff und Gummi nicht an. Außerdem ist es gut wasserabweisend.
cännondäler


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Januar 2010)

danke für den hinweis, ich werde das mal sofort nachgucken ob bei mir schon was drin ist. Es muss ja nicht auf nem Forstweg passieren, sondern auf nem Technischen Singletrail, und dann kann es unangenehm werden...

Die metallteile sollten eigentlich weniger das Problem sein, die kette sollte geölt sein, der Rahmen ist aus Aluminuim, das Schaltwerk ist auch geölt und aus alu/kunststoff oder verchromt.


----------



## Jimmy (4. Januar 2010)

Moin,
kann zwar, zudem es noch mein erstes Video ist, nicht mit den anderen mithalten, aber eine Menge Spaß war es trotzdem, und 20+cm haben wir hier auch nicht so oft!

Snowbike


----------



## IBKer (5. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Daniel (5. Januar 2010)

Das Video ist echt Klasse. Ob die in Saalbach Hinterglemm eine Sondergenehmigung bekommen haben? Die Schneeverhältnisse im Norden sind zur Zeit aber auch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Januar 2010)

Schönes Foto vom Drift
Das macht im schnee immernoch am meisten spaß
ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, schnee ist sehr gut gerade.


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2010)

Morgen schneit es noch mehr. Ich war jetzt jeden Tag unterwegs und man wird immer sicherer


----------



## snoopz (8. Januar 2010)

Will auch! Mal sehen, wie das Wetter morgen wird. Im Moment kann es sich nicht entscheiden, ob es schneien oder regnen soll. In den höheren Lagen ist es aber vermutlich gut verschneit.


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Deckt euch mit lebensmittel ein, sturmtief daisy kommt mit sturmböhem und massenhaft schnee. möglichst das auto stehen lassen.
Voll die Panikmache im Radio


Naja, ich werds genießen, schön im schnee biken.
Ich hoffe, es gibt kein Schneegestöber, ohne Goggle etwas doof
Egal, hält halt ne Schutzbrille für her
Das mit der Sicherheit ist net so schwer, einmal nen bissl auf der straße rumdriften, aufm weg nochmal 2,3 kleine punkte mitnehmen, wo man sich ans bremsen und landen gewöhnt und schon ist man wieder im snowbike-modus


----------



## IBKer (8. Januar 2010)

wünsch auch allen viel spaß beim neuschnee biken zugehen  
i muss jetzt erst amal 4 wochen pause machen. Jetzt wo da guate Neuschnee kimmt kann i weder biken no Skifahrn gehn ): Aber wichtiger is das i dann zur Bikesaison 2010 wieder fit bin


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja schonmal nen guter Start ins neue Jahr
Was haste denn gemacht?


----------



## IBKer (8. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Das ist ja schonmal nen guter Start ins neue Jahr
> Was haste denn gemacht?


nana die ersten 6 tage im jahr waren echt genial  da kann ich mich nicht beschwären. 
Na hab mich voll blöd angestellt und bin in der dusche ausgerutscht und genau auf der kniescheibe gelandet. Aber hab glück gehabt und es war nichts gebrochen. sind nur innerlich irgendwelche blutungen, die es mir jetzt verhindern, das Bein auszustrecken oder abzubiegen und auftreten kann ich zur zeit auch nicht. Muss zur zeit mit Kürken gehen aber laut arzt kann ich in 3 wochen wieder auftreten und in 4-5 wochen wieder sportlen.


----------



## TheLaimer (8. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch mal bei der lokalen Skipiste vorbeigeschneit


----------



## IBKer (9. Januar 2010)

foto rockt 

aber ohne helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheLaimer (9. Januar 2010)

Ja sorry der sollte eigentlich auch schon längst da sein 

Ich fahr ja aber auch erst seit paar Wochen, da is noch nich so viel an Ausrüstung da


----------



## Cattie (9. Januar 2010)

cännondäler schrieb:


> Apropos Streusalz:
> Da ich den ganzen Winter mit dem Bike unterwegs bin und aber dem Thema wenig Beachtung geschenkt habe, bekam ich im Sommer die Quittung: Salzwasser hatte sich an den Speichennippeln vorbei in die Felge gemogelt und dort sein Unwesen getrieben. Im August ist die Felge bei einer Forstwegabfahrt bei Tempo 50 GEPLATZT, d.h. sie ist längs innen unter dem Felgenband auf einer Länge von 3 Speichenlöchern auseinandergerissen. Ich hatte Glück und der Reifen blieb drauf. Ich konnte vorsichtig und mit reduziertem Luftdruck (vorher waren - wie  immer - 2bar drauf) heimfahren.
> Die Felge (DTSwiss 4.2 disc) zeigte in dem Bereich deutliche Salzkrusten.
> Seither kommt in die Speichenlöcher beim Reifenwechsel vor dem Winter da etwas Silikonöl rein. Das kriecht sehr gut und greift Kunststoff und Gummi nicht an. Außerdem ist es gut wasserabweisend.
> cännondäler



Deine Aussage macht mir schon etwas Angst. Ich habe keine Lust mein 6 Monate altes MTB durch Salz zu ruinieren!
War zwar erst einmal unterwegs und habe danach auch mit warmen Wasser abgespült, aber wer garantiert mir, dass das Salz nicht durch die Nippel in den Reifen abgelaufen ist...
Scheiß Salz auf der Straße...


----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2010)

Gut, dass ich direkt am Wald wohne Da bekommt mein Bike kein Salz ab, aber meine Stadtshlampe muss leiden...


----------



## harke (9. Januar 2010)

was passiert mit salz am bike?


----------



## supermanlovers (9. Januar 2010)

inwiefern ist es in den Alpen eigentlich möglich mit dem Bike
im Skigebiet zu fahren. Nehmen einen die Gondeln mit?
Habe bei den Bilder richtig Lust es diesen Winter mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## infinitetrails.de (9. Januar 2010)

Gondeln nehmen für gewöhnlich keine Biker mit, hier kannst Du die Schlittenabfahrt nehmen: Bergeralm/Steinach am Brenner 
Dort wird auch das White Slide ausgetragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436761


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Januar 2010)

harke schrieb:


> was passiert mit salz am bike?



Salz kann nicht-lackiertes Aluminium anreifen, es hat äzende Wirkung. Das würde auch den Felgenschaden erklären, der hier aufgeführt ist.
Ansonsten rostet die Kette, vielleicht schadet es auch in gewissem maße den Dichtungen.
Gut ist es bestimmt nicht, also waschen ist wichtig wenn man größere Strecken auf gestreuten wegen zurücklegt. (100 m auf gestreuter Straße kann man m.E. vernachlässigen, da auch im Sommer und im Matsch IMMER eine gewisse Salzkonzentration vorhanden ist. Die Menge machts halt)


----------



## Cattie (9. Januar 2010)

Und bei 5 km?


----------



## punkt (9. Januar 2010)

viel wichtiger ist es, das bike schnell trocken zu kriegen. sonst sammelt sich feuchtigkeit lange an und trockenes salz ist auch weniger aggressiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (9. Januar 2010)

Das Problem sind die Felgen bzw. Speichen und Nippel. Trotzdem ich mein Rad bei Zimmertemperatur (20° C) aufbeware, habe ich nach einer Woche Standzeit zwischen Felgenband und Felge noch Feuchtigkeit gefunden. Wer also über gestreute Straßen muss, der sollte sein Rad nach der Tour genau unter die Lupe nehmen und nicht einfach nur die offensichtlichen Stellen beherzigen.


----------



## supermanlovers (9. Januar 2010)

flowzero schrieb:


> Gondeln nehmen für gewöhnlich keine Biker mit, hier kannst Du die Schlittenabfahrt nehmen: Bergeralm/Steinach am Brenner
> Dort wird auch das White Slide ausgetragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436761



sowas hatte ich schon befürchtet 
Echt lächerlich. Mit diesen unkontrollierbaren Snow Bikes
darf man fahren und mit einem echten Bike nicht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2010)

punkt schrieb:


> viel wichtiger ist es, *das bike schnell trocken zu kriegen*. sonst sammelt sich feuchtigkeit lange an und trockenes salz ist auch weniger aggressiv


DEswegen steht mein bike immer im trockenen und warmen und wird vorher weitestgehend von schnee befreit



TheLaimer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal bei der lokalen Skipiste vorbeigeschneit


Geiles Bild
Wie wärs gewesen, wenn du dir den elm gekauft hättest, während das rad noch im aufbau war


----------



## IBKer (9. Januar 2010)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> sowas hatte ich schon befürchtet
> Echt lächerlich. Mit diesen unkontrollierbaren Snow Bikes
> darf man fahren und mit einem echten Bike nicht.


naja wenn der schnee recht neu ist und noch nicht alles abgefahren ist, ziehst du schöne furchen in den Schnee (können dann schon 5cm tief sein). Und die Schigebiete denken sicherlich auch das das Bike nicht kontrollierbar ist auf dem Schnee und dass das viel zu gefährlich ist wenn auch Skifahrer auf der Piste sind.


----------



## snoopz (9. Januar 2010)

War heute Vormittag unterwegs - der Schnee war allerdings nicht so geil. Obendrauf hartgefroren und untendrunter Schneematsch. Erstmal saumäßig anstrengend bergauf, dann bergab nur rumgeeiert, weil ich ständig vorne und/oder hinten plötzlich weggerutscht bin. Zudem hab ich mich dabei noch total eingesaut. Interessante Erfahrung, aber bis wieder etwas besserer Schnee liegt werde ich wohl wandern gehen.


----------



## TheLaimer (9. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Geiles Bild
> Wie wärs gewesen, wenn du dir den elm gekauft hättest, während das rad noch im aufbau war



Ja der Ratschlag is eigentlich top 
Aber hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette, das bringt mir jetz auch nichts mehr 
Ich hatte in meinem Leben auch noch keinen Sturz wo ich einen Helm gebraucht hätte, aber besser ist es, ich weiß. Wieso müsst ihr auch alle hinfalln, das is doch nicht das Ziel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baumarktbiker (9. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gerade von meinem ersten Snowtrail zurückgekommen 

Lockerer Pulverschnee, angenehme -2 Grad und niemand, wirklich NIEMAND außer mir im Wald. Jetzt steht mein Bike erstmal zum abtauen in der Dusche...


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2010)

Die heutige Schneetour war eig. ganz geil, wären das nicht diese ganzen möchtegern Pistenpolizisten gewesen, die MTBler hassen und uns für die geborenen unhöflichen Verbrecher halten.
Ich hätte am liebsten 4-6Leuten eine geknallt und die 3Hunde in die Wüste gejagt.

Die unhöflichen sind nämlich net wir, sondern viele die Fußgänger, die nichts einsehen, eine ganz schlimme Rasse sind die Hundebesitzer(nicht alle, aber viele, ich kenne auch gute): Im sommer lassen sie die hunde überall hinmachen, selbst direkt auf die wege und im winter versuchen sie uns von den pisten zu verjagen und können ihre jhunde nichtmal festhalten bzw. kontrollieren, wenn man mit einem Achtung gewarnt hat und durch will.


----------



## snoopz (9. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Die unhöflichen sind nämlich net wir, sondern die Fußgänger, ...



Da hatte ich ja heute Glück. Ein Vater mit seinen zwei Kids hat ganz freundlich gelächelt und gegrüßt. Und das, obwohl ich Darth-Vader-mäßig im Fullface unterwegs war. Aber vermutlich hat er gesehen, daß ich dank tiefem Schnee kurz vorm Kotzen war.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2010)

Ja, wir hatten auch nette, aber trotzdem werden wir immer als dioe bösen dargestellt, aber mal ernsthaft, wer mitten auf einer rodelpiste geht, oder nur aufn Boden guckt, der hat selber schuld, wenn ihn jemand schneiden muss oder fast ein crash zustande kommt.


----------



## snoopz (9. Januar 2010)

Das waren auch die einzigen drei Menschen, denn ich begegnet bin auf dem Trail 

War, wie ich schon schrieb, gutes Techniktraining (auf der Karre halten, auch wenn's rutscht). Aber Spaß ist was anderes. Blöde Rumrutscherei und das Putzen hinterher !


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. Januar 2010)

Ja, das abbürsten nervt echt und mit'm gartenschlauch geht ja leider nicht

Ja, das techniktraining ist genial, kontrolliertes driften, auf runtschigem untergrund raufkurbeln, kurven ohne absetzten des fusses trotz glätte zu bekommen, auf feuchtem, rutschigem geläuf landen, usw.


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Januar 2010)

meinst du richtig driften oder nur ein bisschen rutschen? Wenn du richtig driften kannst ohne fuß raus, respekt...


----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2010)

Da ich momentan immer mit meinen Hund fahre, bekomme ich auch fast nur positives Feedback Das finden die meisten Fußgänger cool mit Bike und Hund im Schnee.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (9. Januar 2010)

Wenn man Bergauf fährt und immer freundlich grüßt, kommen die meisten Leute echt freundlich entgegen. Sobald man den Fullface aufzieht, wird man schief von der Seite angemault, mit Nordic-Walking Stöcken verprügelt =D...
Jedoch habe ich heute festgestellt, dass vorallem die älteren Herren, die noch nicht zum Dackelverein gehören echt nicht mehr so negativ eingestellt sind "uns" gegenüber. Hat das freundliche Grüßen anscheind geholfen =)  Immer ein lockeren Spruch auf den Lippen und schon ist man in ein freundliches Gespräch verwickelt. Sogar mit FF  
Ist bei euch eigentlich auch "Ausnahmezustand" dank Daisy? So ein Aufriss habe ich selten gesehen. Es waren heute so wenig Leute im Wald wie noch nie zuvor. Auch auf der Skipiste um die Ecke war kaum etwas los. -4 Grad sind doch kein Grund zu flüchten...^^ Hatten schon schlimmere Tage hier.
Wegen der wenigen Leute war das Biken heute schon recht anstrengend. Kein plattgetrampelter Schnee. Trotzdem Spaß gehabt wie eh und je =)
Schönes Wochenende und genießt den Schnee =)


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Januar 2010)

Bei uns in Aachen war richtig Schneesturm, man hätte die Trails fast schon besser mit Skiern bewältigen können als mit Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2010)

Mein Tipp für gemischte Bike- oder Freeride-Gruppen: Lasst die Mädels vorfahren, dann behandeln einen viele Fußgänger um einiges besser.

Heute musste ich aufpassen, denn unter dem neuen Schnee waren teilweise Eisplatten. Ging aber gut, einfach laufen lassen


----------



## grothauu (10. Januar 2010)

Nur 10cm Schnee aber eine traumhafte Kulisse im Vinschgau Anfang Novermber.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Januar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> meinst du richtig driften oder nur ein bisschen rutschen? Wenn du richtig driften kannst ohne fuß raus, respekt...


Meist mit, mal ohen FUß. Die mit sind die besseren, ohne Fuß endet meistens in einer popoölandung, da man irgendwann zu dolle rutscht, also so iste es zumindest bei uns auf der straße so.

Wir hatten heute morgen 14-16cm Neuschnee und es schneit immernoch


@Canyon_Paul: Also bei uns hat es übernacht ordentlich geschneit Gestern wars eher nur sehr windig(hat uns beim springen fast weggeweht)


----------



## IBKer (10. Januar 2010)

he was fährt ihr für bereifung am schnee/eis:

fährt ihr spikes? Die gleichen reifen wie im Sommer? Schlammreifen? oder was habt ihr auf euren felgen drauf?

lg.


----------



## tombrider (10. Januar 2010)

IBKer schrieb:


> he was fährt ihr für bereifung am schnee/eis:
> 
> fährt ihr spikes? Die gleichen reifen wie im Sommer? Schlammreifen? oder was habt ihr auf euren felgen drauf?
> 
> lg.



Eis Straße: Nokian W 106 mit je 106 Spikes.
Eis Gelände: Schwalbe Ice Spiker mit je über 300 Spikes.
Tiefschnee, so wie jetzt: Maxxis Swampthing hinten, Maxxis Wetscream vorne (da kann der Ice Spiker im Vergleich einpacken!).
Gibt viele Threads zu dem Thema.


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre mit Fat Alberts an meinem CC-Radel. Wechesl dann im Frühjahr hinten wieder gegen Nobby Nic, vorne bleibtn Fetter Albert, da ich FR orientiertes CC fahre.

Also bei uns ging das heute rein garnicht zu fahren
DIe FUßwege wurden heute morgen vor dem AUfstehen einmal geshcoben und unsere Hauptstraße, sonst nsicht.
Im wald aufm 1-2m breiten weg lagen bestimmt ~20cm Schnee, nasser schnee.
Das ging rein garnicht.


----------



## nailz (10. Januar 2010)

IBKer schrieb:


> he was fährt ihr für bereifung am schnee/eis:
> fährt ihr spikes? Die gleichen reifen wie im Sommer? Schlammreifen? oder was habt ihr auf euren felgen drauf?



Maxxis Swampthing 2.35 60a
Die Reifen begleiten mich seit Herbst (Nässe/Matsch) bis dato (leichter Schnee <10cm) auf Enduro- und AM-Touren. Ich kann nur Gutes berichten und kein wesentliches Verhärten bei Minusgraden feststellen


----------



## snoopz (11. Januar 2010)

Als ich gestern auf einem der nettesten Trails hier in der Gegen auf einer Wandertour bis über die Knie in nassem Schnee stand, habe ich mich doch gefreut, zu Fuß unterwegs zu sein und nicht mit dem Rad. Da wäre ich nie im Leben hochgekommen. Aber ich hoffe, es schneit hier nochmal so, daß man den auch fahren kann...


----------



## Hegi (11. Januar 2010)

Schneebiken in Norddeutschland (Hamburg, Schleswig-Holsten, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) ist immer der Hit!  Training pur! Mal mit mal ohne Tiefschnee! Und das Aprés-Bike Training kommt auch nicht zu kurz! Reifenwahl z.Z. NN 2,25! Der paßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2010)

Hegi schrieb:


> Schneebiken in Norddeutschland (Hamburg, Schleswig-Holsten, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) ist immer der Hit!  Training pur! Mal mit mal ohne Tiefschnee! Und das Apré-Bike Training kommt auch nicht zu kurz! Reifenwahl z.Z. NN 2,25! Der paßt


Wo haste die BIlder gschossen?
Übringesn wird Apré Aprés geschrieben


----------



## Hegi (11. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Wo haste die BIlder gschossen?



Im Hamburger Norden/Osten und in Mecklenburg am Plauer See


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2010)

Ach, ich dahcte schon auf der Alster
GUt, danke.

ich glaube ich probiers heute nicht nochmal mitm biken, wird genauso beschissen gehen, wie gestern


----------



## Hegi (11. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ach, ich dahcte schon auf der Alster
> GUt, danke.
> 
> ich glaube ich probiers heute nicht nochmal mitm biken, wird genauso beschissen gehen, wie gestern



Der Hit war auch am Samstag! Da war es noch alles Pulverschnee und bestens bikebar


----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich weiß, am samstag war ich ja auch unterwegs, da ging das alles super, gestern allerdings(hatte übernacht 15cm schnee gegeben) nicht mehr


----------



## Cattie (11. Januar 2010)

Wofür braucht man da "oben" Fully?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (11. Januar 2010)

Mein leiber, auch hier lohnt sich ein fully
Nen CC bis AM Fully lohnt sich wahrscheinlich fast überall, denke iuch
Gibt hier sogar nen haufen leute mit DHlern und FRlern


----------



## Cattie (11. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht bin ich da schief gewickelt, aber wo will man denn DH fahren, wenn alles flach ist?


----------



## tombrider (11. Januar 2010)

Sooo weit ist der Harz von da auch nicht entfernt...


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich da schief gewickelt, aber wo will man denn DH fahren, wenn alles flach ist?


Nnur weil wir in Norddeutschland wohnen ist nicht gleich alles flach
Gibt hier zwar keine richtigen berge, aber berg ähnliche hügel schon
Der eine Wald in der Nähe ist z.B nur auf und ab
Außerdem gibts ja auch noch die bikeparks im Harz



tombrider schrieb:


> Sooo weit ist der Harz von da auch nicht entfernt...


Richtig
MEin kumpel meinte, man braucht ~1,5Std von uns bis nach Hahnenklee(der erste bikepark auf dem Weg nachsüden)


----------



## Cattie (12. Januar 2010)

1,5h Autofahrt um Fahrrad zu fahren? Das führt das ganze imho etwas ad absurdum.
Aber wir schweifen ab.


----------



## snoopz (12. Januar 2010)

Cattie schrieb:


> 1,5h Autofahrt um Fahrrad zu fahren? Das führt das ganze imho etwas ad absurdum.
> Aber wir schweifen ab.



Ich glaube, Du hast noch nicht viel Kontakt mit Rennradfahrern gehabt, oder? Die fahren zum Teil mehrere Stunden, um an einer RTF (RadTourstikFahrt) oder einem Marathon teilzunehmen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2010)

@Cattie: Es ging hier jetzt darum, wie lange es zu einem Bikepark dauert, wo man DHler und FRler voll ausreizen kann

Egal, btt


----------



## tombrider (12. Januar 2010)

Der Harz ist jetzt sicherlich nicht empfehlenswert, erst dann wieder, wenn die Wege richtig festgetreten sind. Ansonsten zu jeder Jahreszeit ein Highlight, auch bei Regen:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY"]YouTube- Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz[/ame]


----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für gemischte Bike- oder Freeride-Gruppen: Lasst die Mädels vorfahren, dann behandeln einen viele Fußgänger um einiges besser.



Wenn das mal stimmen würde 
Mir hat auch schon mal einer versucht, eine Stock in die Speichen zu stecken, und angemault werde ich ständig. Ohne, dass ich irgendwie rowdyhaft oder provozierend fahre... eigentlich nur, weil ich auf nem Mountainbike sitze. Dabei bin ich doch so ein nettes kleines Mädchen 

Snowbiken geht im Odenwald auf den meisten Wegen grade nicht mehr wirklich gut. Inzwischen einfach zu viel Schnee.. und zu viele Wanderer 
Wenn die ganze Suppe zertrampelt ist, und am besten noch von Autospuren durchzogen ist man nur noch am Rutschen. Das Gemeine ist, dass sich auf festgetrampeltem Schnee die Reifen nicht mehr durchbohren können, und drunter wieder Halt finden, wie bei unberührtem Pulverschnee. Da helfen weder Spike Reifen noch die Swampthings 

Gestern und heute hab ich gut zwei Stunden für die 30 km durch den Wald zur Arbeit gebraucht... und auf die Straße zu den rutschenden Autofahrern trau ich mich noch weniger


----------



## Hegi (12. Januar 2010)

Snowbiken geht sogar manchmal am Tremalzo! Ist der Hammer! Leider schon etwas länger her!  Und das ist ein richtig geiles Training! 














Oder am Passo di San Giacomo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (12. Januar 2010)

Das ist schlimm, dass wir nur angemacht werden und die bösen sind, weil wir mit unseren Bikes durchs gelände fahren.
dabei fällt mir besonders auf, dass die kritik meist von den älteren Leuten stammt, *wahrscheinlich* nach dem motto: früher konnte man hier noch in ruhe wandern und es kamen keine nervigen radfahrer.
von den jungeren werde ich mehr gegrüßt und akzeptiert, obwolh es auch hier schlimme gibt.
Besonders im Winter fällt es mir immer wieder auf, wenn wir auf rodelpisten unterwegs sind. Wir werden angemacht, wenn wir da schnell runterkommen, aber die leute, die mitten auf der piste ihre schlitten hochziehen und die rodler, die ihre schlitten nicht unter kontrolle haben nicht:kotz:


----------



## Marc B (12. Januar 2010)

@scylla: Hm, das ist schade. Hier im 7gebirge kenne ich Biker, bei den das mit den Mädels vorne gut klappt

P.S.: Ich habe kaum Probleme, vllt. ist es Glück. Eine Klingel, ein freundliches Grüßen und deutliches Abbremsen hilft mir meistens (Härtefälle gibt es aber immer)


----------



## TheLaimer (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich auch keine großen Pobleme, man wird eher als "besonders winterfest", "einer von den ganz harten" oder ähnliches bezeichnet 
Und solang man niemanden in die Quere kommt oder umnietet gibt es eigentliche keine negativen Reaktionen oder gar "Attacken"


----------



## SuperGauzy (12. Januar 2010)

Letztens fahre ich durch den Wald (leichter Schnee, ca. -2°C) auf einer Forstautobahn, also locker Platz für Radler *UND* Fußgänger, da kommen mir drei Jogger entgegen und zwei von denen laufen weiter nach rechts (von mir aus links) und einer natürlich genau zur anderen Seite. 
Mir egal, ist ja genug Platz in der Mitte. Es ging gaaaaaanz leicht bergab und ich hatte meine Finger an den Bremsen, also ca. 25 - 30 km/h. Nicht wirklich schnell, wenn man bedenkt was die heutzutage auf 100 m laufen. 
Da komme ich also auf die drei zu und der eine, der auf der anderen Seite weiterläuft, mault mich an: *"Das geht auch langsamer!"*

Ja wo bin ich den hier? Die haben mich doch wohl früh genug gesehen, haben alle Platz gemacht und ich habe keinen umgefahren, war ja auch genügend Platz für alle Beteiligten!? Ausserdem übe ich Sport aus, genau wie die, da fahre ich natürlich nicht wie Oma zum Einkaufen. Die laufen ja auch nicht wie die Spaziergänger im Wald. Man ist ja auch dementsprechend angezogen und würde ich gemütlich (was ich eh nicht kann) durch die Gegend "cruisen", dann müsste ich mich wohl oder übel wärmer anziehen. 

Mit "normalen" Wanderern hatte ich schon lange keinen Stress mehr. Ich rufe halt immer frühzeitig damit die Leute sich drauf einstellen können und etwas abbremsen muss man halt auch, damit´s kein dramatisches Ende nimmt.


----------



## Kettenglied (12. Januar 2010)

Sicher geht das auch langsamer  Da hat er doch recht


----------



## Sera (12. Januar 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> ca. 25 - 30 km/h.



naja, meiner Meinung nach muss man nicht mit 25-30 km/h an Personen vorbeifahren. Kurz abbremsen tut dir ja wohl auch nicht weh.


----------



## SuperGauzy (12. Januar 2010)

Ich rede hier von WALDAUTOBAHN!!! Platz genug für´n 7,5 Tonner mit Anhänger. Ich bin dem Vogel ja nicht über die Füße gefahren und wie schon geschrieben, die haben mich alle früh genug kommen sehen!!!


----------



## snoopz (12. Januar 2010)

Trotzdem finden viele Leute es unangenehm, wenn ein Radfahrer mit mehr als 15-20km/h an ihnen vorbeifährt. Ich bremse in solchen Fällen auch so weit runter, wenn nicht sogar noch weiter. Wer weiß, ob eine von den Gestalten nicht noch auf die Idee kommt, doch noch zu den anderen auf die andere Seite zu wechseln.


----------



## Scorpio2410 (12. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Wo haste die BIlder gschossen?
> Übringesn wird Apré Aprés geschrieben


 
Übrigens wird aprés après geschrieben... ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Januar 2010)

25-30km/h ist schon recht viel. Vielleicht nicht auf dem Bike, aber für den laufenden "Zuschauer". Wenn ich selbst zu Fuß unterwegs wäre, würde ich das auch nicht mögen, wenn einer da so vorbeizischt. 
Ich bremse auch immer schön runter und mache mich aus recht weiter Entfernung durch Rufen/Schalten etc. bemerkbar, dass niemand erschrickt. Trotzdem gibt es immer wieder Typen (ich habe auch schon feststellen müssen, dass es meistens ältere Männer sind), die dann immer noch schimpfen. Einige bemerken einen auch und drehen sich um, und laufen dann demonstrativ mitten im Weg weiter.... natürlich nur um dann zu maulen, wenn man dicht an ihnen vorbei muss. Echt zum 

Gestern hats mich in einer Kurve auf dem Schneematsch hingehauen, und da bekomme ich dann den Kommentar von einem älteren Herrn, der grade seinen Hund aus dem Auto auslädt "Selber Schuld! Ham Se denn kein Auto?" Ja, ich hab eins ... zu Hause


----------



## tombrider (12. Januar 2010)

Das sind vermutlich dieselben Leute, die gar kein Problem damit haben, mit 80km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuß auf der Landstraße viel zu dicht an einem Radfahrer vorbeizudonnern...


----------



## Sera (12. Januar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Das sind vermutlich dieselben Leute, die gar kein Problem damit haben, mit 80km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuß auf der Landstraße viel zu dicht an einem Radfahrer vorbeizudonnern...



und wenn sie das nicht tun, nehmen wir halt ihre Haarfarbe als "Begründung"


----------



## snoopz (12. Januar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Das sind vermutlich dieselben Leute, die gar kein Problem damit haben, mit 80km/h Geschwindigkeitsüberschuß auf der Landstraße viel zu dicht an einem Radfahrer vorbeizudonnern...



Das ist aber doch was ganz anderes...


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Januar 2010)

Habt ihrs bald?


----------



## scylla (15. Januar 2010)

so langsam wird snowbiken wohl ein mainstream phänomen...

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,671151,00.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (15. Januar 2010)

*******, ich habe mich heute beim Restschneebiken ordentlich aufs Maul gelegt. 10cm tief ausgefahrene und knallhart gefrorene Spurrinnen sollte man meiden, habe ich jetzt gelernt


----------



## tombrider (15. Januar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> *******, ich habe mich heute beim Restschneebiken ordentlich aufs Maul gelegt. 10cm tief ausgefahrene und knallhart gefrorene Spurrinnen sollte man meiden, habe ich jetzt gelernt



Mit Spikes oder ohne?


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2010)

Ich benutze immer meine Klingel, da machen die meisten viielll Platz


----------



## snoopz (15. Januar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Mit Spikes oder ohne?



Ohne. Hätten mir aber auch nichts genutzt - das Problem war nicht zu wenig grip, sondern eher zu viel. Ich bin an die hartgefrorene Außenwand der Rinne geraten und daran nicht langgerutscht, sondern es hat mir das Vorderrad weggehauen.


----------



## ]:-> (15. Januar 2010)

> Ich benutze immer meine Klingel, da machen die meisten viielll Platz


Avid Juicy mit Originalbelägen  - man darf nur sich selbst nicht erschrecken


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. Januar 2010)

heute endlich mal wieder ne schnee tour
gibt dann hoffentlich auch bilder


----------



## Marc B (16. Januar 2010)

Hier schmilzt der Schnee langsam, doch über die Nacht kam nochmal der Frost. Bei meinem Snowride heute morgen, hat es mich in der Ebene auf einer Eisplatte gelegt. Und ich habe nicht mal gelenkt oder gebremst, es ging nur geradeaus... Schwups und ich lag da...


----------



## Azrael1980 (16. Januar 2010)

]:->;6742433 schrieb:
			
		

> Avid Juicy mit Originalbelägen  - man darf nur sich selbst nicht erschrecken



Avid Formula RX - hab Jogger noch nie so springen sehen 

Snowbiken ist geil, nur nicht auf Wegen, die von den Fußgängern "zertrampelt" wurden, so eine schöne Schneedecke macht richtig spaß  da lernt man das Gleichgewicht zu halten


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Januar 2010)

Schnee ist nicht schwer, eis und sülze dagegen sehr.


----------



## ub.1 (16. Januar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Schnee ist nicht schwer, eis und sülze dagegen sehr.




Jepp! Und das Ganze noch bei Dunkelheit ist gaaaanz toll. :kotz: Habe ich heute erlebt. Nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## capt.yesterday (16. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich ist der weiße Mist bald weg!


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hier schmilzt der Schnee langsam, doch über die Nacht kam nochmal der Frost. Bei meinem Snowride heute morgen, hat es mich in der Ebene auf einer Eisplatte gelegt. Und ich habe nicht mal gelenkt oder gebremst, es ging nur geradeaus... Schwups und ich lag da...


also wir haben 2cm neuschnee und es schneit immernoch, kein ende in sicht
Das ist Rekord, seit jahren. Schon mehr als 2Wochen durchgehend schnee

naja, gestern hatte ich nen schönes erlebnis, ich kam mitm kumpel an nen berg und der vater der da war, hat glerich gefragt, ob wir da runterwollen und hat die kinder ausm weg geschafft.
Hat mich gefragt ob ich sowas den überhaupt kann und so, war ganz nett.
am ende hat er noch gefragt, ob ich auch auf stühle und tische hüpfen kann,  naja danny mcaskill kennt nurn wohl jeder
egal
die schlittenbahnen waren alle total vereist und der wind hat einen gefärhlich verschoben an manchen stellen

mal sehehn, evtl. heute wieder ne kleinen runde


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Januar 2010)

Hier regnet es. Gestern war noch zu fahren, aber heute kann man es vergessen.


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Januar 2010)

Naja, der regen aoll hier auch noch herkommen, gegen Abend oder so


----------



## ub.1 (17. Januar 2010)

Hier regnet es auch schon die ganze Zeit. Ich wollte eigentlich später noch ne kleine Runde drehen. Aber so wie das jetzt aussieht, fällt das wohl eher ins Wasser.


----------



## TheLaimer (17. Januar 2010)

Hier ist es das gleiche 
Dabei wollte ich dochmal die Ice Spiker ausprobieren..


----------



## MTB Rider93 (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen
durch das rutschen etc.
fühlt man sich viel besser
auf dem Bike und weiß es 
besser zu kontrollieren, außerdem
macht es tierisch Laune. Gestern war
es wirklich perfekt zu fahren, festgetrampelter
Schnee gefroren, einfach nur schön. Aber heute
regen-_- das nervt schon wieder.
Und zu der Sache mit den Fußgängern, ich wurde
öfters angemeckert weil ich auf dem Hauptweg gefahren bin,
ich meine ok.....dann habe ich mir aber eine Strecke neben dem Hauptweg
gebaut/macht jetzt denken die Leute ach super ein neuer
Weg und lassen ihre Hunde auf sämtliche Kicker etc. kacken
und wenn ich dann mit Schwung fahre erschrecken sie sich wenn
ich aprupt(schreibt man das so) abbremse.... und beschweren sich noch...


----------



## Radde (18. Januar 2010)

Mein Beitrag zum Thema, nachdem es nun leider wieder taut:

White Trails

Schön wars...


----------



## ub.1 (18. Januar 2010)

Klasse Video!  "... und nun noch der digitale Abfall ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (18. Januar 2010)

Die outtakes gefallen mir eigentlich immer das besten. 

Klasse Video!!!!!!


----------



## TheLaimer (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich war heut auch wieder mit ein paar Kumpels unterwegs und hab mal den Schwalbe Ice Spiker ausprobiert 
Für die jetzigen bedingungen (festgetretener/angetauter und wieder festgefrorener Schnee und ab und zu Eisplatten) finde ich ihn gut  Hab da jetz allerdings nich so den Vergleich zu anderen Winterreifen..
Man kommt sehr gut zum stehen, im Gegensatz zu andern die normale Reifen fahren 

Der Besuch auf der lokalen Skipiste war auch wieder sehr amüsant *G*

Ride on!


----------



## Eisfochel (25. Januar 2010)

Hehe, das kann ich nur unterschreiben.

Hab letzte Woche zwei der letzten IceSpiker ergattert und fahr jetzt auf Eis wieder wie auf Schienen. Der IceSpiker Pro war nirgends mehr zu bekommen.

Lustig sind auch immer die staunenden Gesichter der Fussgänger. Hab da ein steiles, total vereistes Stück Weg, wo ich täglich ins Geschäft langfahr. Wurde jetzt schon desöfteren von Fußvolk angestaunt die da kaum hochkamen, wenn ich da fröhlich grinsend, allen gutgemeinten Warnungen zum Trotz, runterfahr. Mir fehlt zwar auch der Vergleich zu anderen Spikereifen, aber die Spikes rocken einfach.

Nur der Sound auf Asphalt ist abartig...



Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Januar 2010)

Und wenn man keine Spikes hat, staunen die Leute nochmehr
Der titel des Threads sollte mal in eisbiken geändert werden, hier gibts eig. nur noch eis und gefrorenen schnee


----------



## scylla (25. Januar 2010)

@Bloemfontein Du Ärmster ... hier liegt ca. 10 cm schönster Neuschnee 
Aber drunter ist eine schöne Eisdecke, sodass man mit Spikes noch gut Grip hat. 
Heute morgen war ich gleich die Erste auf den schönen unberührten Schneetrails. Hat richtig Laune gemacht 
Auf dem Weg in die Arbeit hat mir ein Spaziergänger dann in ziemlich sarkastischem Tonfall "viel Spaß" gewünscht, als ich grade aus der Ortschaft in den tief verschneiten Waldweg einbiegen wollte. Hab nur zurückgerufen "ja, macht tierisch Spaß"... da ist ihm dann sprichwörtlich die Kinnlade runtergefallen und er hat mich angeguckt wie einen Alien


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. Januar 2010)

Ja, der Odenwald liegt ja auch ein paar wettergrenzen weiter weg von Hamburg
Naja, jedenfalls ist es saukalt*(er)frier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisfochel (25. Januar 2010)

Grad mal in den Wetterbericht geschaut: morgen und Mittwoch wirds hier in Stuggi wieder knackig kalt UUUUUND: Schneefall!!!!

Das Gematsche auf den gesalzenen Strassen hier nervt. Will endlich Neuschnee! War sooo schoen (meine erste Wintersaison  )

*jammer* *maul* *noergel*



Grüsse,

Matschfochel


----------



## chris15 (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen=)
Wie man ja von norwegen weiß liegt hir viel schnee im winter.
Ich habe durch das fahren und springen in den tiefen schnee mer dazu gelernt.
Ich werde das sofort im sommer ausprobiren!!!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Januar 2010)

@ Radde: 
Wenn du so in die Kurven rutscht, bremst du mit dem Hinterrad oder machst du das alle mit der Hüfte? Hast du Spikes?


----------



## freeridealex (26. Januar 2010)

War grad eine Runde im Wald - geil!!! Hat von gestern auf heute ca. 10cm Pulverschnee gegeben. Finde, es schult schon wirklich den Gleichgewichtssinn, wenn man selbst auf der Geraden mal rechts/links-Schwünge macht ohne zu lenken. Auch die Abfahrten zwischen den Bäumen werden auf einmal ganz schön tricky, wenn man ab und an durch die harschige Schneedecke bricht. War nach ner Stunde ziehmlich fertig. Hat aber Riesenspass gemacht.


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Januar 2010)

Bei uns waren heute morgen -16,9°C*erfrier*
Es soll aber wieder wäremer werden, am Wochenende sollen wir schon 2°C haben.
Ich hoffe, das taut nicht so schnell, dass alles schwimmt im matsch


----------



## SuperGauzy (26. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Es soll aber wieder wäremer werden, am Wochenende sollen wir schon 2°C haben.



WOW! T-Shirt-Wetter!!!!


----------



## Baumarktbiker (26. Januar 2010)

Ich war am Wochenende wieder bei uns im Kellerwald unterwegs, da bestanden die Wege leider nur noch aus einer zusammenhängenden, spiegelglatte Eisfläche mit vereinzelten, steinhart gefrorenen Traktorspuren....nicht gerade das optimale Einsatzgebiet für Fat Albert's

Naja, jetzt hat es wieder gut geschneit und ich habe morgen Urlaub, d.h. es wird ein neuer Versuch gestartet!


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Januar 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> WOW! T-Shirt-Wetter!!!!


Haben wir auch shcon dran gedacht
Und wenn man den Temperaturunterschied zwischen drinnen und draußen mal anschaut, ähnelt das dem wechsel aus der subpolarzone in die subtropen



Baumarktbiker schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende wieder bei uns im Kellerwald unterwegs, da bestanden die Wege leider nur noch aus einer zusammenhängenden, spiegelglatte Eisfläche mit vereinzelten, steinhart gefrorenen Traktorspuren....nicht gerade das optimale Einsatzgebiet für Fat Albert's
> 
> Naja, jetzt hat es wieder gut geschneit und ich habe morgen Urlaub, d.h. es wird ein neuer Versuch gestartet!


Ich finde, dass mit ein bissl kontrolle und gleichgewicht diese reifen sehr gut gehen im winter
Fahre sogar noch die mitm alten Profil, sprich die performance, geht trotzdem.


----------



## chris_82 (26. Januar 2010)

so, ich hab' den thread zum anlass genommen mich gerade doch mal wieder nach 3 wochen aufs am sonntag geputzte bike zu setzen und ein paar km im schnee zu fahren:

fazit: 12km, 45 min, 0x hingelegt, 2x dx am lenker ist echt super


----------



## Baumarktbiker (27. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass mit ein bissl kontrolle und gleichgewicht diese reifen sehr gut gehen im winter
> Fahre sogar noch die mitm alten Profil, sprich die performance, geht trotzdem.




Stimmt! Heute mit frischem Pulverschnee hat es deutlich besser funktioniert, könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass ich mich mittlerweile nicht mehr so verkrampft auf dem Bike halte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Januar 2010)

Ja, auf die fahrtecknik kommt es natürlich auch drauf an.


----------



## jan84 (29. Januar 2010)

Alles über ~20cm wurde dann doch unangenehm wenns kein richtiger Pulverschnee war, da is dann doch ordentlich Trampeln angesagt, Spaß hats aber gemacht . 






grüße


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2010)

Bei so viel Schnee kommt man doch garnicht vorwärts
Ich bleibe bei so viel schnee immer stecken nach ner weile
naja, bei uns hats mal wieder geschneit und ich werde das heute nachmittag gleich mal ausnutzen
Vllt. kommt ja auch mal wieder nen Kumpel mit.
Meinen Schneekicker springe ich nachher auch mal, gestern abend lurz gemacht, heute morgen nochmal verdichtet und dann wirds heute mittag gesprungen


----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2010)

Brauch halt ordentlich Gefälle um vorran zu kommen. Mit hohen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten sollte man auch nicht rechnen .


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß.
am besten ist es, so finde ich, wenn der schnee soweit fest ist und oben noch ne schicht von 1-3cm locker ist, dann machts am meisten spaß
Schönes Fritzz übringens


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Januar 2010)

heute war das erste mal, das ich (fast) keinen bock mehr hatte weiterzufahren, weil 20cm schnee begauf nahezu unmöglich zu fahren waren (sofern kein Jeep es begradigt hat), man investiert fast seine gesammte kurbelarbeit in die kompremierung des Schnees, vortrieb bleibt da kaum...
bergab war es dann aber fast wie tiefschneefahren auf skiern, das hat richtig spaß gemacht. Bis jetzt das höchste an schnee was ich gefahren bin, vielmehr würde ich als nicht machbar abschreiben. Wenn Spurrinnen vorhanden sind, dann ist das ein super gleichgewichtstraining, wenn man versucht nur in der Rinne zu fahren, was bei sehr niedrigem oder sehr hohem tempo schon nicht mehr ganz trivial ist. Viel spaß noch an alle die frischen schnee haben

Gruß


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2010)

also bei uns ging so gut wir nichts.
bergauf kacke, weil die wege noch nicht genug festgelaufen und gefahren sind und bergab das gleiche, hier ist das rad nur noch ausgebrochen, wenn man den vorwärtsgekommen ist, mich hats einmal ganz nett gewaffelt, war aber wie immer nicht schlimm und somit auch lustig


----------



## Bloemfontein (30. Januar 2010)

Verdammter Browser
Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## tombrider (30. Januar 2010)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> also bei uns ging so gut wir nichts.
> bergauf kacke, weil die wege noch nicht genug festgelaufen und gefahren sind und bergab das gleiche, hier ist das rad nur noch ausgebrochen, wenn man den vorwärtsgekommen ist, mich hats einmal ganz nett gewaffelt, war aber wie immer nicht schlimm und somit auch lustig



Bei uns wars bereits gestern extrem schwierig und anstrengend. Schon lustig, aber ich mußte mal wieder feststellen, daß die Ice Spiker im Schnee keine gute Wahl sind. Selbst bei Eis darunter konnten die Spikes kaum greifen. Ihr Seitenhalt ist gegenüber dem meines zweiten Bikes (Maxxis Swampthing hinten, Maxxis Wetscream vorne) haushoch unterlegen.
Am Abend vorher in tieferen Lagen war noch viel Eis, kaum Schnee darüber, da waren die Spikes natürlich mehr als sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2010)

Heut nochmal unterwegs gewesen, die Route wieder so gewählt, dass ich möglichst direkt den "Berg" hoch kam und das dann einfach mit dem Bike auffm Rucksack. Wenn keine durch Autos eingefahrenen Spuren auf den Wegen sind kann mans hier sonst vollends vergessen, auf den Waldwegen teilweise durch Knietiefen Schnee gelatscht . Die Abfahrten entschädigten mal wieder .


----------



## Addy0815 (30. Januar 2010)

hab heut mit freunden den trail im schnee gebaut, warmist, ^warte ich lieber auf den sommer


----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. Januar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Heut nochmal unterwegs gewesen, die Route wieder so gewählt, dass ich möglichst direkt den "Berg" hoch kam und das dann einfach mit dem Bike auffm Rucksack. Wenn keine durch Autos eingefahrenen Spuren auf den Wegen sind kann mans hier sonst vollends vergessen, auf den Waldwegen teilweise durch Knietiefen Schnee gelatscht . Die Abfahrten entschädigten mal wieder .



Yes, war heut auch sehr spassig mit zwei Kumpels am Haardtrand Nähe Edenkoben, die ersten 400 Hömes sind wir in der Spur auf dem Hüttenzufahrtsweg gefahren, der zweite Berg war zu steil, also tragen wenn das Hinterrad zu oft wegsackte.
Die erste Abfahrt geschah im jungfräulichen Schnee der mindestens bis zur Bremsscheibe und manchmal bis zur Nabe reichte, unter 15-20% Gefälle war Treten angesagt, bin bis dato noch nie im Wiegetritt bergab auf ne Kehre zugefahren 
Ausserdem erstaunlich wie weit man im steilen Geläuf den Lenker einschlagen kann bevor ne Richtungsänderung eintritt, die teilweise darauf folgenden Purzelbäume wurden dafür aber gut abgefedert


----------



## jan84 (31. Januar 2010)

Hachja die Pfalz ...


----------



## quereinsteigerB (2. Februar 2010)

Hatte am WE auch einigen Spaß im Schnee! Spikes sind nicht von Nöten. Vorallem das Gleichgewicht lässt sich hervorragend trainieren. Ein paar Impressionen folgen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (2. Februar 2010)

tja, bei uns ist der schnee kein spaß mehr, jeden tag schippen und omit der subkarre wegfahren:kotz:
wir haben flächendeckend 40cm schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisfochel (2. Februar 2010)

Wuaehhhh!

Wir haben hier nur alberne 10-20cm! Letzteres auch nur an wenigen Stellen. 

Irgendwie macht der richtige Winter grad nen Bogen um Stuttgart.
Morgen hats wieder +2 


Trails im Schnee haben am Wochenende aber richtig Spass gemacht. Nur die Traktion war ab und an halt nimmer wirklich vorhanden. Bergab dafür aber Spass ohne Ende mit fluffigen Landungen 



Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. Februar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hachja die Pfalz ...



Hier noch ein paar Pics (mit freundlicher Genehmigung) vom Samstag 30.1.10


----------



## ub.1 (3. Februar 2010)

Bei uns regnet es seit gestern bei Temperaturen um +1°C bis +3°C. Ich kann also demnächst wieder zum Matschbiken übergehen.


----------



## gd_merlin (3. Februar 2010)

hy

bei uns ist kein biken im Wald mehr möglich, fast überall 60 - 90 cm Schnee durch Wind/Neu- & Altschnee, dazu das Eis auf den Wegen.

Teilweise sind die Waldwege bei und sogar geräumt... damit die Toristen/Gäste sich im Wald austoben können, da kann man, wenn nicht zuviel Eis darunter ist, ein bissle fahren ... hoffe auf baldige Besserung.

bye aus dem Südharz (37441 PLZ)


----------



## snoopz (6. Februar 2010)

Ich war heute mal wieder unterwegs. Hier hatte es gestern ordentlich geschneit, leider war die Konsistenz extrem pappig und dazu noch obendrauf gefroren, und das selbst auf fast 900m Höhe. Da oben lagen zwischen 25 und ca. 50cm Schnee, sodaß bergauffahren auf Waldwegen unmöglich war. Ich bin dann soweit es ging auf einer Straße hoch und über einen Wanderweg wieder runter. Das war schon spaßig, mit Schnee bis zur Nabe. Da muß man selbst bei ordentlich Gefälle schon treten, damit man runterkommt.

Das interessanteste war eigentlich, wie langsam man plötzlich stürzt, wenn man in schnellem Schritttempo durch den Schnee brettert:
"Hmm... Ich glaube, mein Vorderrad rutscht"
"Ja, es rutscht. Fuß runter"
"OK, das bekomme ich nicht gehalten. Hand auch noch raus."
"Mist, jetzt habe ich nasse Pfoten. Und irgendwie reicht das immer noch nicht. Naja, dann falle ich halt."
Das ganze dauert mehrere Sekunden und man fällt wirklich weich.


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Februar 2010)

Heute erstmal die Anfahrten der ganzen Kicker hier auf jeweils 30m geräumt. hat zwar erstmal ne halbe stunde gedauert, danach ging es aber wieder. Mittlerweile sind die bedingungen so schlecht, das es eigentlich kein fahrtechniktraining ist, sondern nur noch nervt...Ich glaube ich werde anfangen zu bten, das es nachts 20° werden, damit morgen alles getaut und trocken ist. Mal sehen...


----------



## snoopz (6. Februar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde anfangen zu bten, das es nachts 20° werden, damit morgen alles getaut und trocken ist. Mal sehen...



Das mache ich schon seit drei Wochen. Hier lag bis gestern überall nur noch festgetrampelter und überfrorener Mist rum. Und jetzt der Pappschnee.


----------



## tombrider (6. Februar 2010)

Auf dem festgetrampelten Schnee gabs hier gestern nur entweder die Möglichkeit zu schieben oder den Luftdruck auf ca. ein halbes Bar abzulassen. Dank solider Reifen an sich kein Problem.  Man muß das Ventil nur alle paar hundert Meter beobachten (Sitzring losdrehen!), der Reifen fängt irgendwann auf der Felge an zu wandern.


----------



## snoopz (6. Februar 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Auf dem festgetrampelten Schnee gabs hier gestern nur entweder die Möglichkeit zu schieben oder den Luftdruck auf ca. ein halbes Bar abzulassen. Dank solider Reifen an sich kein Problem.  Man muß das Ventil nur alle paar hundert Meter beobachten (Sitzring losdrehen!), der Reifen fängt irgendwann auf der Felge an zu wandern.



So dringend muß ich dann auch nicht fahren. Wenn's keinen Spaß macht, fahre ich nicht. Vor allem das saubermachen wegen des Salzes nervt jedesmal.


----------



## tombrider (6. Februar 2010)

War ne echte Herausforderung. Ich mag sowas! Tatsächlich kann ich salzfrei fahren, da ein Trail direkt gegenüber meiner Haustür beginnt. Aber selbst wenn Salz an meine Bikes kommt: Ich bin da nicht so empfindlich, und meine Bikes auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hab immer mindestens 25 Minuten Zufahrt. Und mein Rad ist noch fast neu, ich überpflege es wahrscheinlich noch ganz gut.

Der Herausforderungsgedanke will mir nicht mehr so recht aufkommen - auf einem schmalen Singletrail nur noch rumzurutschen, wenn auf einer Seite Fels und auf der anderen Absturzgefahr droht, macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr, weil man doch ständig einen Fuß absetzen oder sich kontrolliert fallen lassen muß. Bei Pulverschnee war das einfach lustiger.


----------



## Ralle. (6. Februar 2010)

ich find's genial bei den Bedingungen

da kann man noch was lernen


----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2010)

Step it up.....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9112651"]MTB-Freeride.TV - Just a Bigair Session on Snow - Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Baumarktbiker (14. Februar 2010)

Ich bin in den letzten Wochen insgesamt vielleicht 10 Stunden bei Schnee und Eis im Wald gewesen und habe auch meinen Spaß gehabt, ABER JETZT REICHTS LANGSAM!

Die Feld- und Waldwege bestehen nur noch (sofern sie überhaupt noch passierbar sind) aus steinhart verharschtem Schnee und noch härteren, gigantischen Eisflächen. Verdammt, nicht mal mein Hund hat noch lust da raus zu gehen....


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2010)

wo sind eigentlich meine skier?


----------



## NomBre (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo, war heute auch wieder bisschen unterwegs. Vor zwei Wochen hab ich mir ice spiker von Schwalbe zugelegt. Heute auf 20 km vereisten und fest getretenen Schnee gefahren. Super Haftung selbst berghoch! 

Nur die Leute gucken einen ziemlich doof an was so ein verrückter bei so nem Wetter auf dem Fahrrad tut. Nebenbei hab ich noch paar Schlittenfahrer bergab überholt ).

Spikereifen sind schon was tolles, vorallem auf Asphalt hört sichs wie ein Panzer an. Jedoch der Rollwiederstand auf Schnee und Eis ist ziemlich heftig, aber gutes Training für die Beine und hält den Körper warm. Nur für meine Füße brauch ich noch was... War ziemlich kalt dort unten.

Von mir aus kanns noch bisschen weitereisen )

Gruß


----------



## ub.1 (15. Februar 2010)

Bei uns liegt seit ein paar Tagen auch wieder richtig Schnee. Gestern war ich eine Stunde im Wald unterwegs. Das hat wirklich Spaß gemacht!!!


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mich am Samstag auch mal wieder dazu überwunden biken zu gehen, da wir die tage neuschnee hatten und so  nichtmehr alles eis war.
war echt gut ich konnte zwar nicht überall runter und hin, aber das was ich gefahren bin ging gut und war trainierend, da man auf dem nicht sehr festen puren im pulverschnee gut die linie halten musste


----------



## Eisfochel (15. Februar 2010)

Am Wochenende hats durchgeschneit!

Endlich wieder durch fluffigen Pulverschnee fahren. Ok, teilweise eher kontrolliertes eiern, aber man fällt ja weich 

Fühl mich mittlerweile von den ungläubigen Blicken und Kommentaren vom Fußvolk richtig bauchgepinselt . Und noch genialer isses wenn einem Nachts um 22:00 im Wald noch nen anderer Gestörter entgegengeradelt kommt. Schön nid der einzige Bekloppte zu sein..

Gruß an den Radler mit der roten Jacke und dem perversen Flutlicht letzte Woche Mittwoch im Grenzwald  Vlt liesst hier ja auch mit...



Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (15. Februar 2010)

there you go... some snowpix... it's so much fun to ride in pow ;-)


----------



## Berghaemmerer (16. Februar 2010)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Und noch genialer isses wenn einem Nachts um 22:00 im Wald noch nen anderer Gestörter entgegengeradelt kommt. Schön nid der einzige Bekloppte zu sein..
> Gruß,
> 
> Eisfochel.



keine Bange, du bist nicht alleine, in der Pfalz wurde diese Spezies, wenn auch tagsüber, schon im halben Dutzend (Sa13.2.10) gesichtet 

​


----------



## Anselm_X (16. Februar 2010)

BIKERPOOL.COM schrieb:


> there you go... some snowpix... it's so much fun to ride in pow ;-)



Hi Andy, nice! Aber für den Fall, dass es Dir noch keiner gesagt hat:
Du musst die Goggle über die AUGEN tragen, nicht über den Mund 

Liebe Grüße,
Anselmo


----------



## Marc B (16. Februar 2010)

Ich nutze auch wieder jeden Tag, wo der Schnee noch da ist. Aber hartgefrorener Waldboden ohne Schnee taugt mir auch mal wieder - Abwechslung muss sein


----------



## Harry_I (17. Februar 2010)

wie putzt ihr das Bike hinterher?

Etwas Salz auf der Straße bis zum Wald lässt sich bei mir nicht ganz vermeiden. 
Das müsste dann auch wieder runter. Aber bei Minusgraden mit Schlauch?


----------



## snoopz (17. Februar 2010)

Eimer warmes Wasser und Schwamm. Das trocknet schneller als es frieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (17. Februar 2010)

schlauch geht auch.


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> wie putzt ihr das Bike hinterher?
> 
> Etwas Salz auf der Straße bis zum Wald lässt sich bei mir nicht ganz vermeiden.
> Das müsste dann auch wieder runter. Aber bei Minusgraden mit Schlauch?



Badewanne 

Ja, auch ein Drahtesel braucht ganz viel Liebe


----------



## Eisfochel (17. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Badewanne
> 
> Ja, auch ein Drahtesel braucht ganz viel Liebe



Ja, so verwöhn ich meinen hier auch (an und zu). Erstmal ab in die Badewanne damit, Rad abtauen lassen, mich aufwärmen, dann fröhliche Wasserschlacht. Oder auch nur schnell drüber und bissel Öl auf Schaltung und Kette.


Nur die Badewanne danach wieder sauberkriegen....
Wie machst Du das?

Und wie bekommst Du das Wasser aus den Zügen wieder raus? 6h Trockenzeit über Nacht reichen hier oft nicht, und morgens hakt dann gerne mal die Schaltung wenns wieder losgeht.



Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## jan84 (17. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Badewanne
> 
> Ja, auch ein Drahtesel braucht ganz viel Liebe



Badewanne / Badsaubermachen danach nervt immer ein bisschen. Die Frage von Besuchern was Reifenspuren in Kopfhöhe an der Wand im Bad machen ist auch immer interessant *g*.  
Ich war mal köstlich amüsiert als ich bei ner Bekannten in der WG kam und sie sich mit ihrer Mitbewohnerin darüber unterhielt wer jetzt das Bad saubermacht bevor die dritte (die einzige nichtbikende) Mitbewohnerin wiederkommt *g*. Die Bikes waren sauber . 

grüße


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Nur die Badewanne danach wieder sauberkriegen....
> Wie machst Du das?



Ganz viel Biff und ein Spülschwamm...

In der Tat die schwerste Arbeit... besonders, weil man's nicht so recht einsehen will, weil die Wanne ja am nächsten Tag schon wieder eingesaut wird 
Aber wenn ich's nicht mache, hängt der Haussegen schief 




> Und wie bekommst Du das Wasser aus den Zügen wieder raus? 6h Trockenzeit über Nacht reichen hier oft nicht, und morgens hakt dann gerne mal die Schaltung wenns wieder losgeht.



Das Problem habe ich rechtzeitig vor diesem Winter behoben... alles was ging durchgängig verlegt, und ansonsten auf gedichtete Endkappen "hochgerüstet". 
Außerdem steht das Bike über Nacht eh immer im bestgeheizten Zimmer der Wohnung, das tut dann sein übriges.


----------



## Eisfochel (17. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ganz viel Biff und ein Spülschwamm...
> 
> In der Tat die schwerste Arbeit... besonders, weil man's nicht so recht einsehen will, weil die Wanne ja am nächsten Tag schon wieder eingesaut wird
> Aber wenn ich's nicht mache, hängt der Haussegen schief



Ok, hatte jetzt irgendwie auf $wundermittelchen-xyz-draufsprühen-spülen-glänzt Geheim-Tips der erfahrenen Hausfrau gehofft *wegduck*



> Das Problem habe ich rechtzeitig vor diesem Winter behoben... alles was ging durchgängig verlegt, und ansonsten auf gedichtete Endkappen "hochgerüstet".
> Außerdem steht das Bike über Nacht eh immer im bestgeheizten Zimmer der Wohnung, das tut dann sein übriges.



Gedichtete Endkappen? Gleich mal googeln. Naja, Bike steht bei mir im Flur, da isses nid wirklich warm. Aber gedichtete Kappen und Durchgängig verlegen ist ne Idee. Neue Züge stehen hier eh demnächst an.


Gruß,

Eisfochel.


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2010)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Ok, hatte jetzt irgendwie auf $wundermittelchen-xyz-draufsprühen-spülen-glänzt Geheim-Tips der erfahrenen Hausfrau gehofft *wegduck*


beim Biken schon, für andere Erfahrungen ist keine Zeit mehr 





> Gedichtete Endkappen? Gleich mal googeln. Naja, Bike steht bei mir im Flur, da isses nid wirklich warm. Aber gedichtete Kappen und Durchgängig verlegen ist ne Idee. Neue Züge stehen hier eh demnächst an.



Entweder
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/4908

oder gleich das 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...iction-Kit-Schaltungskabel-System::20695.html
Das hab ich meinen Bikes gegönnt... auch wenn es ziemlich daneben ist, so viel Geld für Züge auszugeben 
Bisher funzt's perfekt.


----------



## heifisch (6. März 2010)

Es hat wieder geschneit! *dance* Nacher wieder Snowbiken, als Abschluss der Wintersaison, denn nochmal Schnee wirds wohl nicht geben. ;(

EDIT mein, draußen liegt lauter Pappschnee.


----------



## Pitbull75 (6. März 2010)

Snowbiken ist zwar anstrengend,aber man kann dabei auch schön das Gleichgewicht trainieren und wenn man stürzt fällt man recht weich.


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2010)

Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Snowbiken ist zwar anstrengend,aber man kann dabei auch schön das Gleichgewicht trainieren und wenn man stürzt fällt man recht weich.


jap, das stürzen macht teilweise richtig spaß im schnee gell

ich nehme die schneekurven so langsam in einem extremen speed, so mein kumpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_85 (15. März 2010)

Hi,
ich war auch im Schnee radeln. Ist eigentlich ne recht spaßig Sache.
Nur wenn mann meint mit Klickies fahren zu müssen un der ganze Schnee in den Klickies hängen bleibt...


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. März 2010)

mein kumpel hatte das problem mit den klickies auch, die eine Pedale war im Klicsystem total vereist, die anderen nicht.

Aber der schnee ist nun endlich weg


----------



## Jetpilot (16. März 2010)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahaha! Stirb, du weiße Pest!


----------



## Bloemfontein (16. März 2010)

Oder so
Ne, wurde langsam echt nervig, war nicht mehr so reizend wie noch im januar und anfang februar. außerdem wars zu kalt.
bei uns sollens die tage bis zu 13°C werden


----------



## heifisch (22. März 2010)

So, jetzt ist die Zeit des Schnees wohl endgültig vorbei. Bei uns hatte es heute schon wieder knapp 20°C.


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2010)

Nette temperatur
Wir haben jetuzt seit Donnerstag immer so 10-16°C tagsüber. Heute haben wir 13°C.
Ist angenehm die Temp.


----------



## Jetpilot (29. November 2010)

der schnee ist wieder da und wir alle ein jahr älter.

Reanimation by videoclip:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/10447


----------



## Capic Biker (30. November 2010)

Jawoll bei uns liegt 30 cm schnee war gestern schon unterwegs.
Heute mach ich paar Bilder


----------



## snoopz (30. November 2010)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Jawoll bei uns liegt 30 cm schnee



Auch haben will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (30. November 2010)

Aktuelle (2010/11) Reifentipps für Schnee?
Ich möchte einen extra Laufradsatz damit bestücken, es soll also mehr oder weniger ein reiner Schnee-Reifen sein, grobstollig mit kältegeeigneter Gummimischung, also kein Winter-Allrounder oder Spikereifen mit ansonsten wenig Profil.


----------



## Experienced (30. November 2010)

Ich fahre, außer bei Blitzeis, Sommer wie Winter, 2,25er Nobby Nic. Ob im hochalpinen Gebirge, oder auf dem Weg zur Arbeit über Feldwege. Heute bei Minus 10 Grad und Nebel wird aus so einen Standard-Feldweg mit Eis und Schneebelag ein Feeling wie das auf einer Gebirgstour.

Dieses ganze Reifen-Marketing-Getue ist doch Schwachsinn. Fahr einfach und gut ist.


----------



## Kettenglied (30. November 2010)

Dö'olTrailseek' schrieb:


> Aktuelle (2010/11) Reifentipps für Schnee?
> Ich möchte einen extra Laufradsatz damit bestücken, es soll also mehr oder weniger ein reiner Schnee-Reifen sein, grobstollig mit kältegeeigneter Gummimischung, also kein Winter-Allrounder oder Spikereifen mit ansonsten wenig Profil.




Der Wetscream macht extrem Spaß. Abfahrten im "Tiefschnee" sind damit kein Problem. Das Profil setzt sich nicht zu usw. Der Schnee fällt einfach ab.
Gummimischung -> 60a.

@Experienced
Sicher hast du irgendwo recht. Aber hau deinen NN mal runter und fahr einen Wetscream oder einen anderen Grobstolligen und du wirst ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht haben.


----------



## heifisch (30. November 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt den Wetscream und bin wirklich begeistert, kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Super Grip im Schnee, gute Selbstreinigung und auch sehr gut kontrolierbar wenn er rutscht lässt er sich wieder einfangen... natürlich abhänig vom Fahrkönnen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. November 2010)

Hab mit dem Wetscream auch schon geliebäugelt, wie fährt er sich denn in schwerem Altschnee wo man mit Minion, Highroller etc nur am kämpfen ist?


----------



## TiiM (30. November 2010)

ich hab beim biken im winter immer das problem, das meine finger total abfrieren.
ich hatte sogar 2 paar handschuhe übereinander an..
oder is es besser weniger anzuziehen.??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (30. November 2010)

eigtl brauchst nur einen handschuh der den wind abhält. gibt so windstopper teile die taugen ganz gut.

war heute auch bei cm 15-20cm schnee biken. 3x gestürzt und 3x der gleiche grund.. ich will nach rechts/links aus einer spurrinne von einem pkw hinaus.. aber der fat albert vorne ziehst lieber vor in der spur zu bleiben -.-
echt nervig. ab ca 20kmh kann man das nicht mehr halten.


----------



## Kettenglied (1. Dezember 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Wetscream auch schon geliebäugelt, wie fährt er sich denn in schwerem Altschnee wo man mit Minion, Highroller etc nur am kämpfen ist?



Zwischen dem Wetscream und dem Minion liegen Welten. Der Minion setzt sich allgemein schnell zu. Nicht nur bei Schnee.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde ist die Selbstreinigung gigantisch. Offenes Profil, großer Abstand zwischen den Stollen und die Stollen selbst sind so angeschrägt das einfach nix hängenbleibt. Außerdem sind die Stollen lang genug um einiges "schlucken" zu können.


----------



## Experienced (1. Dezember 2010)

TiiM schrieb:


> ich hab beim biken im winter immer das problem, das meine finger total abfrieren.
> ich hatte sogar 2 paar handschuhe übereinander an..
> oder is es besser weniger anzuziehen.??


 
Hört sich nach zu engen Handschuhen an. Besser eine Nr. größer tragen. Von den Winterbikehandschuhen bin ich nicht überzeugt. Ich nehme die Ski- oder Wanderhandschuhe, die eben weit sind. Dann reicht auch ein Paar. Falls das noch nicht hilft, stimmt was mit der Handstellung und den Griffen nicht.


----------



## Dö'olTrailseek' (1. Dezember 2010)

Mir ist bei Handschuhen gute Durchüftung viel wichtiger als dicke Wärmeisolierung.
Selbst viele sehr teure Handschuhen werden innen feucht, weil die zu warmen Hände zu viel schwitzen und die Feuchtigkeit nicht abgeleitet werden kann, insbesondere wenn Lenkergriffe, Ski- oder Wanderstöcke umgriffen werden.

Natürlich ist es bei jedem/jeder anders, aber ich komme mit relativ dünnen Handschuhen, die natürlich schon aus entsprechendem Material sein sollten, auch bei Skitouren, bei bis zu -25°C gut klar, ohne kalte Finger zu haben. Ich mag auch keine Fäustlinge oder diese neuartigen Handschuhe für die Leute vom Sägewerk, Fingerhandschuhe sind völlig okay, erst recht für eine kurze Fotopause oder so Fummelskram.

Ich kenne viele Leute, die Unsummen für immer wieder neue Handschuhexperimente ausgeben, aber immer wieder die selben Fehler machen.


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2010)

Heute war es sehr vereist, bin aber kein mal weggerutscht


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Dezember 2010)

Experienced schrieb:


> Ich fahre, außer bei Blitzeis, Sommer wie Winter, 2,25er Nobby Nic. Ob im hochalpinen Gebirge, oder auf dem Weg zur Arbeit über Feldwege. Heute bei Minus 10 Grad und Nebel wird aus so einen Standard-Feldweg mit Eis und Schneebelag ein Feeling wie das auf einer Gebirgstour.
> 
> Dieses ganze Reifen-Marketing-Getue ist doch Schwachsinn. Fahr einfach und gut ist.


 
Das dachte ich letztes jahr auch noch bis ich dann dieses Jahr mit der Muddy Mary im schnee mehr gripp hatte als mit den Nobbys bei trockenheit... (ok der vergleich zum Freerider ist nicht unbedingt fair aber der unterschied ist wirklich signifikant)


----------



## Radgoll (1. Dezember 2010)

Heute ein paar Sprünge aus Schnee gebaut  macht richtig fun wenn die Sprung kante hält.
Besonders kann man Tricks üben ohne gleich Schürfwunden zu haben =)
lg. und fahrt noch schön...


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Dezember 2010)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiinnnnnnn! Ab sonntag is hier tauwetter, also schmierseife allover the place!


----------



## topdog1811 (3. Dezember 2010)

ich bin gerade voellig erstaund .......
gibt es tatsachlich winterreifen für mein bike???


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. Dezember 2010)

topdog1811 schrieb:


> ich bin gerade voellig erstaund .......
> gibt es tatsachlich winterreifen für mein bike???



Na klar gibt es die. 

Ich fahre seit letztem Winter mit Swampthing 2.35 in 60a vorne und 2.25er Advantage in gleicher Mischung hinten. Die Kombi geht von Herbst bis Frühjahr (Spikewetter ausgenommen) hervorragend. Ist aber auch ein Tourenrad. Bei abfahrtslastigeren Rädern ist der Wetsream sicher ein Offenbarung  mir wäre er zu anstrengend, gerade wenn zwischendurch der Schnee mal wieder weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topdog1811 (3. Dezember 2010)

na ich denke das diese reifen aber überwiegent im bergigen gelände genutzt werden und nicht wo ich wohne( Lüneburger Heide)

trozdem danke für die nette info


----------



## Radgoll (3. Dezember 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Larsen TT im Schnee?
Der Reifen reizt mich schon länger also auch Schnee tauglich?
lg. Radgoll


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Dezember 2010)

also rein vom design her wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (4. Dezember 2010)

Radgoll schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Larsen TT im Schnee?
> Der Reifen reizt mich schon länger also auch Schnee tauglich?
> lg. Radgoll



Hab in mir zu diesem Zweck vor Kurzem in 2.35 und 60er Mischung geholt
Mach ihn hinten drauf wenn du driften (üben) willst, geht schön kontrolliert vorm Vorderrad (Minion) weg.
Hab ich grad gestern probiert, macht richtig Laune


----------



## nailz (4. Dezember 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hab in mir zu diesem Zweck vor Kurzem in 2.35 und 60er Mischung geholt
> Mach ihn hinten drauf wenn du driften (üben) willst, geht schön kontrolliert vorm Vorderrad (Minion) weg.
> Hab ich grad gestern probiert, macht richtig Laune



Hmm, das ist natürlich auch ein alternatives Einsatzgebiet 
Das hat mich jetzt neugierig gemacht - werde ich mal testen
Ich habe Minon/Larsen TT als es zu nass und matschig wurde gegen die Sumpfdinger in 60a getauscht. Die sind halt mMn "die" Allroundreifen für Herbst/Winter und decken das größte Spektrum ab, wenn man nicht dauernd Reifen wechseln will


----------



## Radgoll (4. Dezember 2010)

Ok,
danke für die Antworten
Das mit dem Driften ist auch ne möglichkeit 
Ich denk ich werde den einfach mal bestellen und mal schauen wie er sich verhält.
lg Radgoll


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2010)

also das der am hr im schnee ohne bremseinsatz noch vor dem vr weggeht spricht ja nicht unbeding für seine schneetauglichkleit...aber ich will ja nix sagen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (4. Dezember 2010)

nailz schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist natürlich auch ein alternatives Einsatzgebiet
> Das hat mich jetzt neugierig gemacht - werde ich mal testen
> Ich habe Minon/Larsen TT als es zu nass und matschig wurde gegen die Sumpfdinger in 60a getauscht. Die sind halt mMn "die" Allroundreifen für Herbst/Winter und decken das größte Spektrum ab, wenn man nicht dauernd Reifen wechseln will


Bei uns im Pfälzerwald ist selten Matsch weil die Böden eher sandig sind,bei dünner Neuschneedecke ist die Kombi Minion/Larsen noch angenehm zu fahren, Swamthing und einen Wetscream in 2.5 und 60er Mischung hab ich geordert, ersterer zum Touren und der Zweite für spezielle Einsätze 
@Jetpilot:
der Larsen hinten braucht auch einen kleinen Impuls (mit der Hüfte oder den Fuß raus) aber dann rutscht er schön kontrolliert weg ohne dass man sich gleich "dreht"
Da gehts halt nur ums driften, wenn ich hinten mehr Grip brauch bietet sich z.B. der Advantage in 2.4 an


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2010)

ja aber taugt der denn auch als vorderreifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (4. Dezember 2010)

Am VR würde ich den Larsen derzeit auf keinen Fall fahren.
Am Hinterrad habe ich bis jetzt Racing Ralph und Larsen TT 2.35" 60aMP gefahren.

Der Larsen ist relativ gut und kontrollierbar - wenn man das Driften erstmal geübt hat, kommt man damit sicher voran. Im Schnee zahlen sich die vielen Längskanten aus. Dafür muss man sich halt zwischen Antriebs- oder Bremstraktion entscheiden.

Der Racing Ralph ist erwartungsgemäß eine totale Katastrophe, der schmiert völlig gnadenlos weg. Da dreht man sich schon mal um mehr als 90°. Das macht keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Radgoll (4. Dezember 2010)

Der Racing Ralph hab ich auf meinem Touren Bike und bin bei normalen Touren ganz zufrieden damit da er wirklich sehr leicht läuft. Im FR Bereich  bzw. fürs Snow biken wirklich nicht zu empfehlen auch bei Matsch hat man schon schwer zu kämpfen...
Werde dem Larsen mal eine Chance geben 
Noch viel Spaß beim biken lg.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2010)

naja, solange es trocken ist, gehste damit ab wie schmitz katze...


----------



## chris_82 (4. Dezember 2010)

so, ich war heute mit der klassischen kombo(vorn nn und hinten rr) aufm feldberg, das zum thema 60er mischung und spikes und zeug....


----------



## Kettenglied (4. Dezember 2010)

chris_82 schrieb:


> so, ich war heute mit der klassischen kombo(vorn nn und hinten rr) aufm feldberg, das zum thema 60er mischung und spikes und zeug....


----------



## Tob1as (4. Dezember 2010)

Schneebiken macht Spaß
Das tolle ist das einen die ganzen Fußgänger anlachen 
Nicht so wie im Sommer, wo man sich meist als "der Feind" fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr im Winter den Dirty Dan
Bin auch mit zufrieden soweit

War gester bei Schneeverwehungen BIken ,
hab weng vorwertssalto geübt im schnee 

Geht bei uns Prima fahr einfach mit 20 kmh in nen zugewehten graben und fertisch 

Macht spaß ohne ende


----------



## zeitweiser (5. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns gabs gestern eine Wanderer- Laola.
20 Biker als Lichterkette das macht schon Eindruck


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs gestern eine Wanderer- Laola.
> 20 Biker als Lichterkette das macht schon Eindruck


----------



## Queristmehr (6. Dezember 2010)

im schnee fahren ist echt geil! bin am samstag mal ne runde gefahren! aber kurz vor der haustüre kam der übermut und butz voll auf die nase! sah wohl spektakulär aus leider gibts keine bilder und die blauen flecke sind bis zum we wieder weg also weiter gehts! 

wünsch euch viel spass!


----------



## Radgoll (6. Dezember 2010)

War heute ein Stück Biken am "Hometrail". 
Bind gesprungen und gestürzt zwar nicht weh getan aber am Helm der Schirm ist kaputt :/ 
Naja gleich Panzertape dran und weiter gehts .
Heute 30cm absolutes Schneechaos bei den Autofahren da wird man als Biker von so manchen schon beneidet wenn Stau angesagt ist.  
Viel Spaß beim Biken  lg. Radgoll


----------



## Canyon-Paul (6. Dezember 2010)

So, heute morgen auch mal vor der Uni eine Runde mit dem Rad gedreht =) Habe auch mal versucht zu driften in dem Schnee. Könnt Ihr mir sagen, wie das richtig geht? So wirklich wollte es bei mir nicht klappen. Das Gewicht habe ich auf's Vorderrad verlagert.
Fahre übrigens vorne Muddy Mary und hinten Rubber Queens.


----------



## heifisch (6. Dezember 2010)

RR-Reifen hinten drauf, dann geht das von ganz alleine.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Dezember 2010)

Als Alternative zum Larsen TT werf ich mal den Minion R in die Runde:
Mehr Längsgrip wenns steil und technisch wird, da rutscht der Larsen schon deutlich füher, und ein Tick mehr Kurvengrip (und sicher auch mehr Pannenschutz) als der Larsen, leider auf Kosten höheren Rollwiderstands.
Macht sich bestimmt gut mit Swampthing und ev Wetscream vorne, werd ich in Kürze testen können falls der Schnee noch etwas höher wird



heifisch schrieb:


> RR-Reifen hinten drauf, dann geht das von ganz alleine.


 Von der Sorte hätt ich auch noch einen über, noch nicht gefahren und sehr günstig...


----------



## pfalz (7. Dezember 2010)

Fahr jetzt im Winter vorne ITS Intruder in 2,35 FRO, hinten 909; wenn richtig Schnee liegt, werf ich mal den Intense Spike in die Runde, gibts grad günstig bei CRC...


----------



## Radgoll (7. Dezember 2010)

Heute hats geregnet bei 0c und jetzt sind es wieder -3 da macht das Biken doch dann keinen fun mehr :/
lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. Dezember 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Als Alternative zum Larsen TT werf ich mal den Minion R in die Runde:
> Mehr Längsgrip wenns steil und technisch wird, da rutscht der Larsen schon deutlich füher, und ein Tick mehr Kurvengrip (und sicher auch mehr Pannenschutz) als der Larsen, leider auf Kosten höheren Rollwiderstands.
> Macht sich bestimmt gut mit Swampthing und ev Wetscream vorne, werd ich in Kürze testen können falls der Schnee noch etwas höher wird
> 
> Von der Sorte hätt ich auch noch einen über, noch nicht gefahren und sehr günstig...



Die Kombi Wetscream/Minion R hab ich gestern bei 10cm Pappschnee getestet:


Da bekommt das Thema "fahren mit Ständer" eine völlig neue Bedeutung


----------



## harke (8. Dezember 2010)

taugt ein 2,6er ardent bei schnee auch ?und 2,4 hinten=?weiß das jemand?hab mir die im internet bestellt und will ordentlich durch den schnee kommen.jetz weiß ich nich obs geht ..experience<?somebody?


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Dezember 2010)

swampthing und gut


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Dezember 2010)

harke schrieb:


> taugt ein 2,6er ardent bei schnee auch ?und 2,4 hinten=?weiß das jemand?hab mir die im internet bestellt und will ordentlich durch den schnee kommen.jetz weiß ich nich obs geht ..experience<?somebody?



Bin mal mit 2x2,4 Ardents im Schnee gefahren - das ging sehr gut!


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Dezember 2010)

Habe im Moment FA + NN drauf, der NN hinten war nichtmal das Problem ,bis auf bergauf ab ca 5cm festgefahrenem Schnee.., aber mitm FA vorne hatte ich meine Schwierigkeiten die Spur zu halten. Bin va aus ausgefahrenen PKW Spuren nicht mehr richtig rausgekommen, bzw der ist sofort weggerutscht. Was gibts dann da besseres? Wäre Muddy Marry ne Überlegung wert?


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2010)

Ist der Swampthing den wirklich so gut für Schnee? Mir sehen die Stollen zielich klein aus im gegensatz zu den Muddy Mary (die ich im Moment drauf habe).

Was sagt ihr denn zu dem weatscream? Auf der Maxxis hompage steht ja das er für den Hometrail nicht geeignet ist.  Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Bester Schneereifen: Wetscream 2,5" in 60a mit gecutteten Mittelstollen. Läuft für´nen Wettie recht leicht und härtet nicht aus.


----------



## heifisch (8. Dezember 2010)

kann ich nur zustimmen, enormer grip und der rollwiderstand hält sich in grenzen


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Dezember 2010)

wir man damit glücklich wenn man sich den nur vorne drauf macht und hinten den NN lässt? Könnte dann auch den FA mal hinten drauf machen.. bis der Sommer wieder kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. Dezember 2010)

@xtreme
aus festgefahrenen und vereisten Autospuren bringt kein reifen was, weil da das Profil keine rolle spielt, sondern eher die gummimischung.
Also wenn, dann vielleicht die GG mischung nehmen aber da reißen gerne mal stollen raus


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> wir man damit glücklich wenn man sich den nur vorne drauf macht und hinten den NN lässt?


Glaube ich nicht. Hängt aber auch vom Fahrstil und den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Ich persönlich denke, dass der NN der meist überschätzte Reifen überhaupt ist. Der kann alles, nur nichts richtig gut.


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Also wenn, dann vielleicht die GG mischung nehmen aber da reißen gerne mal stollen raus


Die härteren Mischungen machen eigentlich bei den niedrigen Temperaturen mehr Sinn, weil sie nicht aushärten. Bei Schwalbe wäre das wohl die Performance-Mischung.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Dezember 2010)

mittlerweile dürfte er der meistunterschätze reifen überhaupt sein...


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Dezember 2010)

normalerweise unterscheiden sich die harten mischungen dadurch von den weichen, dass diese weniger weichmacher (meistens schwere ester) enthalten. Die harten Mischungen werden, da sie ansonsten nicht wesentlich anders sind, auch bei niedrigen temperaturen genauso härter werden, eine differenz aber bleibt. Weiche mischungen bringen auf eis schon vorteile nur eben nicht so wie etwa spikes.


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann jetzt nur von den Wetscreams reden. Der 42a wird im Schnee richtig hart. Dreht man z.B. einen Stollen zwischen den Fingern, dauert es relativ lange, bis er wieder in seiner Ausgangsstellung ist. Ist ein Problem bei Wurzeln. Der 60a bleibt (fast) so "weich", wie er auch bei "Plugraden" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. Dezember 2010)

also nach meinem kenntisstand sind weichere mischungen im winter besser, weil sie durch die temperatur sowieso härter werden. 
deswegen sind ja winterreifen auch viel weicher als sommerreifen und fahren sich ab 5-10°C richtig schwammig. so ist es zumindest bei mir. (beim auto)

edit: ja gut, verbogene stollen kann ich auch nicht wirklich gebrauchen.. wird dann wohl 60a werden! danke für die tipps!

die gg mischung ist diese glooey glue mischung (oder so) oder? 

werde ich mir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen... ausgerissene stollen finde ich allerdings nicht so super. 

der nobby nic ist eigentlich in der tat kein all zu guter reifen. der grip beim antreten ist echt nicht ausreichend gut. im schnee hat er aber trotzdem ausreichend gut getaugt. 
ich denk ich tu mir mal den wetscream an, über die mischung mach ich mir noch gedanken. hinten kommt dann vll noch ein muddy marry.

haben diese 2,5" reifen auf meinen alex sx44 laufrädern überhaupt ausreichend seitenhalt? weiß nicht welche maulweite meine exakt haben, aber im netz findet sich zb folgende angabe:
"27mm / 20mm breit" - vermutlich sind dann die 20mm die maulweite? wäre ja sehr wenig :X


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Was war denn serienmäßig drauf? 2,4", oder? Dann werden 2,5" auch noch passen.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Dezember 2010)

richtig 2,4"


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Die Maxxis fallen eh schmaler aus. Die wirken gegen die Reifen von Schwalbe recht schmal.


----------



## heifisch (8. Dezember 2010)

kannste laut sagen, 2.5 muddy mary ist fast nen cm breiter als die 2.5 wetscreams


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Dezember 2010)

ist die frage, wie die hersteller messen (also stollen oder karkasse, auf welcher felge)

Der MM ist für schnee m.E. gut geeignet, da er sehr große, hohe und weit voneinander entfernte Stollen hat, durch das große Volumen ist die verdrängung entsprechend höher und man hat durch die großen stollen große und abknickstabile Flankenflächen die sich mit dem Schee verzahnen.
Darum würde ich im Schee generell großvolumiges und stark profiliertes Fahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Dezember 2010)

Beim MM gibts ja extrem viele Variationen, siehe zb hier. Da muss man auch erstmal schlau draus werden *g*
Ne kombi aus Wetscream/Muddy Marry ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht, aber das wird wieder teuer. Ist hal die Frage ob sich das für den Winter überhaupt rentiert :X
Im Moment regnets und so wies ausschaut wirds die nächsten Tage schonmal nicht frieren 
Am besten wärs wenn der ganze Schnee wegtaut und wir dann konstante -5°C bis -3°C kriegen, damit die Trails schön hart sind 

edit:
grad gemerkt, für solche hoffnungen ist das vll der falsche thread


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du nicht viel Geld für Schneereifen ausgeben willst, dann wäre das vielleicht was für dich: günstiger Kompromiss
Ein Freund kommt damit gut klar.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Dezember 2010)

ich fahre diese reifen auch im Sommer, vorallem die Mary hat wegen der relativ stabilen Stollen auch bei Trockenheit immernoch gute Traktion und weil ich keine rekorde brechen möchte ist mir der größere Wiederstand egal


----------



## chaz (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe im Sommer vom MM auf Minions F (2,5" 42a vorne und 60 a hinten) gewechselt. Rollt recht gut, hat um Längen mehr Seitenhalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (8. Dezember 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> also nach meinem kenntisstand sind weichere mischungen im winter besser, weil sie durch die temperatur sowieso härter werden.
> deswegen sind ja winterreifen auch viel weicher als sommerreifen und fahren sich ab 5-10°C richtig schwammig. so ist es zumindest bei mir. (beim auto)
> 
> edit: ja gut, verbogene stollen kann ich auch nicht wirklich gebrauchen.. wird dann wohl 60a werden! danke für die tipps!
> ...




Die 2,5er Maxxis sind nur ca. 56-58mm breit und gehen damit auch auf Deine Felgen. Die 42a ist bis ca. -10 ganz brauchbar (jedoch nicht besser als die 60a!), darunter wird sie allerdings steinhart und bekommt Risse.
Ich habe ebenfalls den Wetscream, und er ist wirklich so gut wie sein Ruf, nochmals deutlich besser als der schon sehr gute Swampthing! Bei Trockenheit ist er allerdings sehr schwammig und verschleißt extrem schnell.


----------



## heifisch (8. Dezember 2010)

bei dem wetter zur Zeit hab ich noch fast kein verschleiß festellen können und das obwohl ich auch sehr oft auf Asphalt unterwegs bin


----------



## TTKreischwurst (9. Dezember 2010)

harke schrieb:


> taugt ein 2,6er ardent bei schnee auch ?und 2,4 hinten=?weiÃ das jemand?hab mir die im internet bestellt und will ordentlich durch den schnee kommen.jetz weiÃ ich nich obs geht ..experience<?somebody?


Hab bis vor kurzem den Ardent gefahren. FÃ¼r herbstliches Wechselwetter superklasse. Im Winter gehts noch ganz gut, allerdings gerÃ¤t er bei richtig Schnee dann doch Ã¶fters mal an seine Grenzen und setzt sich je nach Schneekonsistenz auch zu. GlÃ¼cklicherweise kÃ¼ndigt der Ardent aber seinen Grenzbereich sehr flieÃend an und findet meist auch sofort wieder Grip, so daÃ es Dich trotzdem nicht gleich komplett weghaut. Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr guter Herbstreifen und KANN man auch im Winter nehmen. 

Allerdings hab ich jetzt vorne wie hinten auf 2,3er Swampthings (AM-Version, 60er Mischung) gewechselt, und die sind im Schnee dann schon echt ne Ansage. Schwimmen in 2,3 natÃ¼rlich auch weniger auf als so ne 2,6er Walze. Und kosten tun sie auch nicht die Welt (50 â¬ / Paar).  Wenn Du noch nen Fuffi Ã¼brig hast, wÃ¼rd ich Dir die fÃ¼r die extremen Wetterlagen empfehlen und den Ardent als Allrounder nehmen. Wenn Dir das zu teuer ist, kannste aber auch beim Ardent bleiben und schulst damit Deine Fahrtechnik was mehr 

Wenn Du ohnehin schon Allround-Bereifung hast und den Ardent als Winterspezialpneu bestellt hast -> Fehlkauf, zurÃ¼ckschicken und Swampthings bestellen


----------



## Pablo P. (9. Dezember 2010)

So, Schneereifen schön und gut, hier oben auf der schwäbischen Alb ist nachts jetzt aber wieder feinstes Glatteis angesagt. Da helfen dann doch nur noch Spikes für sorgenfreies Radeln. Habe deshalb mal das Weihnachtsgeld angekratzt und mir Nokian Hakkas bestellt. Natürlich nicht in 2,1 sondern in 2,2 Zoll, für bessere Schneeperformance - womit auch der Bezug zum Thema hergestellt wäre.


----------



## simfight (10. Dezember 2010)

Gestern Abend bin ich dank Schneeverwehungen auf einem Feldweg in knapp 70cm tiefem Schnee versunken und habe erstmal das Rücklicht verloren (im Schnee stecken geblieben).
Wenn die Füße und die Pedale im Schnee stecken hilft garnichts mehr - über 30cm Schnee kann man einfach kein Rad mehr fahren und darunter ist es EXTREM anstrengend.
Aber ja, gutes Training =)
Ich hoffe mal, dass meine Conti Nordic Spike 240 morgen ankommen. Dann geht's etwas schneller und ich bin nicht mehr so ängstlich auf Glatteis (bergab bei >50 hat man Angst vor allem, was einem in den Weg kommen könnte und Bremsen ging garnicht, einfach zu glatt)


----------



## heifisch (10. Dezember 2010)

heute nacht hat's bei uns 30cm Neuschnee gegeben, da ist zumindest im flachen nichts mehr möglich, da bleibste stecken und kippst um..


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns hats auch geschneit wie sau. Evtl kommt jetzt sogar die Sonne raus


----------



## heifisch (10. Dezember 2010)

bei uns gibt's sonne, blauer himmel, -2°C und 50cm perfekten Schnee


----------



## hugecarl (11. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns regnets. Jetzt schmilzt das alles wieder weg. Na super. Bleibt dann sone Pampe übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milo0706 (12. Dezember 2010)

bei mir ist auch nichts mehr 

Ich fahre mit den NobbyNics Evo ... Bei ca 2 bar (Geldmangel)
Also auf schön weichen Schnee bzw Matsch geht es noch ganz gut.
Wenn aber drunter noch schööne Eishuckel sind hat man verloren


----------



## Milo0706 (12. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> mittlerweile dürfte er der meistunterschätze reifen überhaupt sein...



dankeschön

ich liebe den auch über alles 
Aber bei Schnee könnte es mit einem richtigen Winterreifen wohl doch schon besser laufen ...


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Dezember 2010)

Hier ist nix mehr mit snowbiken.
Alles weg


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Dezember 2010)

is doch klasse, endlich wieder heizen? also ich hätte das gerne...


----------



## heifisch (12. Dezember 2010)

nix mit heizen, alles matschepampe..


----------



## simfight (17. Dezember 2010)

Und wieder schöner Schnee da - wenn Interesse besteht schreibe ich mal einen Erfahrungsbericht zu den Conti Nordic Spike 240 (28x1,6)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (17. Dezember 2010)

Schreib das im Techtalk, da gibts nen Thread dazu.


----------



## Milo0706 (17. Dezember 2010)

nach meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg (24km insgesamt)






Und mein gescheiterter Versuch diesen idiotischen "physikunabhängigen" besch**** Rasern mit ihren 4 rädrigen Fahrmaschienen aus dem Weg zu gehen und den so geil geräumten Radweg zu befahren


----------



## heifisch (17. Dezember 2010)

Hast du Bilder vll noch nen Tick größer? 

Lieber ein ungeräumter Radweg, als nen halbgeräumt und halb plattgefahrenen, DAS fährt sich dann richtig shice.


----------



## Milo0706 (17. Dezember 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder vll noch nen Tick größer?
> 
> Lieber ein ungeräumter Radweg, als nen halbgeräumt und halb plattgefahrenen, DAS fährt sich dann richtig shice.



leider nicht  dachte die Page verkleinert die automatisch 

Gefrorene Fußspuren sind auch klasse... ein Ritt auf nem Presslufthammer

EDIT:
Gibts hier eigentlich noch einen Spinner der mit Clickies fährt ? 
Macht Spaß und man hat das Rad in undenkbaren Rutschorgien irgendwie doch noch unter Kontrolle ^^


----------



## snoopz (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre momentan noch mit meinem Fixie auf 23mm-Dackelschneidern und Clickies durch die Gegend. Das macht wirklich nicht mehr allzu viel Spaß. Vor allem, weil gestern unter dem Schnee und in den Reifen-Rinnen Eis war. Da bin ich gefahren wie auf Eiern. Immerhin - noch keinmal abgepackt.


----------



## Marc B (18. Dezember 2010)

Momentan rockt Snowbiken wieder das Haus. Nur Schnee schüppen morgens ist nervig


----------



## nailz (18. Dezember 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Momentan rockt Snowbiken wieder das Haus.




Vorschlag Threadtitelerweiterung: Snowbiken - ein super Fahr- und *Fall*techniktraining!


----------



## H.J. (20. Dezember 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht viel Geld für Schneereifen ausgeben willst, dann wäre das vielleicht was für dich: günstiger Kompromiss
> Ein Freund kommt damit gut klar.



da hab ich was besseres

http://www.dutchbikeco.com/_blog/Dutch_Bike_Co_Weblog/post/Seattle_Snowpocalypse/

Gruß Heiner


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Dezember 2010)

gut aber bei stollenreifen bringt das nix...


----------



## TiiM (22. Dezember 2010)

ich fahr black jacks in 2.1

aber bei mir rutscht trotzdem nur der vorderreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brostin (25. Dezember 2010)

War heute auch fahren, war sehr lustig, besonders der Typ der mich sehr skeptisch angeredet hat, ob ich denn jetzt wirklich den Hügel runterfahren will .
Nur bei knappen 40 cm Neuschnee geht fast gar nix, entweder rutscht das HR weg oder man muss die ganze Zeit langsam fahren und ausbalancieren. Wird morgen hoff ich besser, wenn das alles bisschen festgetreten ist.

@TiiM:Also ich fahr hinten auch mit nem Black Jack und bei mir rutscht eig. nur der. Vorne isses ein runtergefahrener Conti MountainKing 2.2 und der rutscht sehr selten weg, nur wenns ne richtige Kante is. Folglich wirds da bald mal neue geben, dachte da an nen FA


----------



## Marc B (25. Dezember 2010)

Morgen fahre ich auch wieder, da kann dem Weihnachtswahn entfliehen!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (26. Dezember 2010)

Gestern am 1.FT wars bei Kaiserslautern echt übel, 15-40cm Schnee und kaum begangene Trails, Fortkommen nur mühsam schiebend/tragend, bergab musste auch noch feste reingekeult werden, rollend erst ab über 15-20% und der Schnee hatte ne Konsistenz die es auch mitm Wetscream vorn sehr schwierig machte.
Aber wenigstens war schönes Wetter


----------



## nailz (26. Dezember 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Morgen fahre ich auch wieder, da kann dem Weihnachtswahn entfliehen!



 ...ich bin dem auch schon entflohen



Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Gestern am 1.FT wars bei Kaiserslautern echt übel, 15-40cm Schnee und kaum begangene Trails, Fortkommen nur mühsam schiebend/tragend, bergab musste auch noch feste reingekeult werden, rollend erst ab über 15-20% und der Schnee hatte ne Konsistenz die es auch mitm Wetscream vorn sehr schwierig machte.
> Aber wenigstens war schönes Wetter



Dem kann ich 100%ig zustimmen, allerdings mit Swampthings 
Dort wo nix festgerampelt oder -gefahren war gings nur schiebend bergauf. Runter dafür schöne Schlangenlinien gedriftet  und in den Fahrrinnen der Autospuren "Scandinavian Northshore"


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Dezember 2010)

leute, freiräumen!


----------



## hipster (26. Dezember 2010)

IMG_0304 von hip_ster auf Flickr


----------



## der_dino (28. Dezember 2010)

H.J. schrieb:


> da hab ich was besseres
> 
> http://www.dutchbikeco.com/_blog/Dutch_Bike_Co_Weblog/post/Seattle_Snowpocalypse/
> 
> Gruß Heiner



fubktioniert aber auch nur mit scheibenbremsen


----------



## Cattie (28. Dezember 2010)

Hier ging heute garnichts im Wald.


----------



## boulderro (28. Dezember 2010)

Gibts eigentlich ein Mittelchen um das Vereisen der Bremsbacken zu verhindern? Immer mal wieder bremsen zum Wegschmelzen is klar, aber kann schon mal vergessen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (28. Dezember 2010)

boulderro schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ein Mittelchen um das Vereisen der Bremsbacken zu verhindern? Immer mal wieder bremsen zum Wegschmelzen is klar, aber kann schon mal vergessen werden



Falls es dann passieren sollte, hilft der Tee aus der Thermoskanne =)
Sonst ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Dezember 2010)

an die bremsen gehört nichts dran


----------



## Pablo P. (29. Dezember 2010)

Bergab auf Trails war gestern Abend genial!  Berghoch war doof. Fußmarsch halt.


----------



## hipster (29. Dezember 2010)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> ...Berghoch war doof. Fußmarsch halt.



Na super Fahrtraining!!!   Spass auf's Rad: So gings mir auch, mit dem Fussmarsch mein ich.


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Dezember 2010)

bergauf durch den tiefschnee ist doch nur schinderei, da haste gar keinen lerneffekt mehr


----------



## Pablo P. (29. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> bergauf durch den tiefschnee ist doch nur schinderei, da haste gar keinen lerneffekt mehr



Doch. Ich hab gelernt, dass meine Wanderschuhe weniger hoch als die Schneekante sind und deshalb Schnee oben rein fällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (29. Dezember 2010)

ich habe gelernt, dass man mit Skihose viel besser fährt im Winter, da fällt auch kein Schnee mehr rein


----------



## Berghaemmerer (31. Dezember 2010)

Schnee in die Hose fallen lassen? Fie   ich fall lieber mit den Hosen in den Schnee 













war übrigens sehr geil gestern an der Kalmit/Pfalz, so lange man den platt getretenen Pfad von ca 50 cm Breite traf, abseits im Tiefschnee war sofort das VR auf Abwegen.

Guten Rutsch noch allerseits


----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18906195"]Chuwbakasode #1: Winter Ride on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Januar 2011)

Na hauptsache der fährt bei minusgraden mit kurzer hose und tshirt, wenns den schmeißt tuts gut


----------



## cimgott (29. Januar 2011)

Pistenspaß vor ein paar Wochen !!


Gruß Martin


----------



## donnerfalke (23. März 2011)

powdern mim bike


----------



## Marc B (6. Januar 2012)




----------



## LOV2XLR8 (7. Januar 2012)

Indeed: snow riding = fun & great training 

During a blizzard, a few years ago:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/2407641"]Snow Tigers on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## freeridealex (30. Januar 2012)

War gestern auch mal wieder im Schnee unterwegs. Allerdings waren es bei uns nur 15cm schöner Pulverschnee. In der Ebene gings daher auch sehr gut zu fahren - die Trampelpfade der Fußgänger sind da eher unangenehmes Gehoppel. Bergrauf war ich dann über ne feste Spur schon erfreut. Runter dann wieder im "jungfräulichen" Powder. Hat bei dem schönen Wetter echt Spass gemacht.


----------



## Sanchopancho (8. Februar 2012)

Im Schnee fahren macht Spaß, und der Fahrtechnik kommts auch zu gute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2012)

Sanchopancho schrieb:


> Im Schnee fahren macht Spaß, und der Fahrtechnick kommts auch zu gute.



 Schaut spaßig aus! Hier in meiner Gegend kann ich nur Frostbiken, also ohne Schnee, aber cool ist es trotzdem!


----------



## Sanchopancho (8. Februar 2012)

Bei uns liegt relativ wenig Schnee, aber zum Biken isses perfekt.


----------



## BullsCobra (8. Februar 2012)

Dann werde ich meinem Cobra morgen wohl auch mal Auslauf gewähren müssen...


----------



## Diablo666 (9. Februar 2012)

War Letzten Samstag auch mal im schnee unterwegs 


Gruß Max


----------



## BullsCobra (9. Februar 2012)

Hardtail + 20cm Schnee + geiles Wetter + bergab = Fun ohne Ende 
Hardtail + 20cm Schnee + Chickenway im Jump = Erdung

@Diablo666: Geiles Vid!


----------



## Sanchopancho (9. Februar 2012)

sehr geil  

schöner Trail und hammer gefahren


----------



## Diablo666 (9. Februar 2012)

Danke schön! 

freu mich schon auf den kommenden samstag, da wird dann der Chesty von meiner GOpro getestet

Gruß Max


----------



## wesone (9. Februar 2012)

so macht bike Spaß


----------



## BullsCobra (10. Februar 2012)

Ich bin gleich mit Skihelm und -brille losgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchopancho (12. Februar 2012)

z.Z. perfekte Schneebedingungen auf der Ostalb. Untere Schicht schön hart und drüber ne Schicht allerfeinster Powder. So ein perfekten Bikewinter hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr.  

Perfekt um seine Driftskills weiter nach oben zu schrauben.  

Paar Impressionen von vorher. Leider keine Action Pics, war mal wieder alleine Unterwegs









Soll jetzt leider wieder wärmer werden


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2012)

Damals...


----------



## Marc B (18. Februar 2012)

Rockt:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36927819"]winter mtb vol2, "the white trail" on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2012)

Wer hat denen denn den Trail in den Schnee gepflügt?


----------



## Cube99 (28. Februar 2012)

geiles Video  ganz schön viel Schnee... da geht man eigentlich powdern...


----------



## Marc B (1. März 2012)

Aus Polen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. März 2012)




----------



## Marc B (6. April 2012)

Inkl. Bauanleitung für Spikes:


----------



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

wenn hier die meisten videos im walt sind wollte ich kurz fragen, wenn ich darf!

ist es denn erlaubt im Wald zu fahren? Wir haben auch ein paar gute "strecken" durch n Wald, aber wurden schon paarmal dumm angemacht!

btt: passt auf, wenn es in der nacht zuvor geregnet hat, untendrunter ist es gerne glatt  !


----------



## Marc B (7. April 2012)

wenn du auf wegen bleibst, nicht querfeldein fährst und rücksichtsvoll & freundlich bleibst, hast du gute Karten geduldet zu werden. ist etwas komplexer mit regionalen/lokalen wegerechten, frag am besten im OPEN TRAILS Forum hier nach!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## omgchiller (7. April 2012)

danke !

darf ich noch was fragen?!  -ist zu "wenig" um was neues aufzumachen!-

Macht ihr euch ned mal ggedanken aus dem Sattel geworfen zu werden und voll gegen ein Baum zu schleudern, z.B. das Video von Diablo ( max)  hat schon ganz schön tempo drauf?


----------



## Marc B (7. April 2012)

Zu viele Gedanken machen bzw. Sorgen über mögliche Konsequenzen und Worst-Case-Szenarien kann einen verkrampfen lassen, sodass das Sturzrisiko steigt. Deshalb innerhalb der eigenen Limits fahren, wir sind ja keine Profis die Rennen gewinnen müssen oder für große Fimproduktionen stets die krassesten Sutnts liefern. 

Mein Tipp: Der Vorsatz "Flowig, flüssig, und fehlerfrei" ist besser als "ich muss schneller sein als meine Kumpels."

LG,
Marc


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (8. April 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Der Vorsatz "Flowig, flüssig, und fehlerfrei" ist besser als "ich muss schneller sein als meine Kumpels."



Das hätte Theo Lingen nicht besser ausdrücken können.
Sehr schön gesagt, das sollte man einrahmen und an die Trails nageln


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2012)

Schnee im Frühling - kommt im April schon mal vor!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40276000"]SpringSnow mtb on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (10. November 2012)




----------



## waldschrad (17. November 2012)

wie recht du hast gibt koi falsches wetter-nur falsche kleidung... bin so gern im winter unterwegs...
zumals bei uns bei gscheit schnee ne fixe rodelstrecke durch n wald "aktiviert" wird.... ca 5km mit shuttle wieder nauf...macht halt erst abends sinn wenn die ganzen kidz dehei sind...greetz chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saitex (20. November 2012)

waldschrad schrieb:


> wie recht du hast gibt koi falsches wetter-nur falsche kleidung... bin so gern im winter unterwegs...
> zumals bei uns bei gscheit schnee ne fixe rodelstrecke durch n wald "aktiviert" wird.... ca 5km mit shuttle wieder nauf...macht halt erst abends sinn wenn die ganzen kidz dehei sind...greetz chris


 

Gibts das auch auf Deutsch?


----------



## waldschrad (20. November 2012)

was kannst denn nicht lesen?


----------



## wildbiker (29. November 2012)

Biken im Winter, geht nicht, gibs nich..

[ame="http://vimeo.com/54533713"]White Balance on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Berghaemmerer (29. November 2012)

Very nice!
Wetscream&Swampthing freuen sich schon auf den nächsten Einsatz


----------



## Marc B (7. Dezember 2012)

besser die teile als spikes etc.?


----------



## Saitex (7. Dezember 2012)

Solange es nur Schnee ist funktionieren normale MTB-Reifen super finde ich...


----------



## q328874 (10. Dezember 2012)

Fahren im Neuschnee
Hallo Allerseits

ich hab eine Frage zum Fahren in frisch gefallenem Schnee.
Schneehöhe: ca. 20 cm
Temperatur: um 0°C, +-2°C
Bereifung: Spikereifen Schwalbe Marathon Winter 2013 26x2.00 

Wie stelle den Luftdruck ein?
Wenig Luftdruck um die Auflagefläche zu vergrößern und somit nicht so tief einzusinken?


----------



## Marc B (14. Januar 2013)




----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Januar 2013)

Schön gefahren! Kann es sein dass da ein paar Szenen von der pfälzer Kalmit mit drin sind?

Ein paar schnell zusammengeschnittene Szenen ausm Bikepark Trippstadt, allerdings noch vor Weihnachten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (14. Januar 2013)

q328874 schrieb:


> Fahren im Neuschnee
> Hallo Allerseits
> 
> ich hab eine Frage zum Fahren in frisch gefallenem Schnee.
> ...



Ja.


----------



## The Gap (15. Januar 2013)

Was viele von euch vielleicht noch nicht wissen: Neben Bozen und Bratislava gibt es mit dem Schöckl bei Graz eine Seilbahn, die ganzjährig Downhiller und Freerider transportiert. Da es selten Schnee und es kommt oft vor, dass man auch um diese Jahreszeit normale Bedingungen (schneefrei...) vorfindet, aktuell hat es aber 20 cm Neuschnee und damit echte "Snowdownhill-Bedingungen"...und zwar auf Singletrails...wie das Pic von Fotorgaf Martin Fülöp zeigt 

Cheers, Gö!


----------



## The Gap (15. Januar 2013)

https://vimeo.com/55361827
...hier könnt ihr eigentlich viel mehr sehen


----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2013)




----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2013)




----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

Vergangenen Sonntag...
Ich trauer dem Schnee hinterher- alles nur noch Matsch und es schifft wie aus Eimern  





Aber wie man sieht, hat bock gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht interessant für den Ski-Urlaub:


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2013)

Was aus meiner alten Heimat (Bergisches Land), filmed by Sascha Bamberg aka Bam Hill:


Ob der Schnee bald zurückkehrt?


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. Februar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ob der Schnee bald zurückkehrt?



Also hier schneit es ohne Pause 
Hoffe das bleibt bis zum Weekend und es kann wieder Snowgebiked werden 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## freeridealex (10. Februar 2013)

Also ich war letzte Woche in Oberammergau und da hats ja einiges runtergehauen.
etzt mal ne Frage an die Fahrtechniker: Wenn ich einen unverspurten Hang runterfahre bei ca. 30-40cm Neuschnee, wie sollte da die Gewichtsverteilung sein? Ich brauche ja eine Führung durch das Vorderrad, damit ich die Richtung bestimmen kann. Wenn ich zuviel Druck vorne habe, sinkt das Rad ein und ... Oder lenkt ihr durch "Wedeln" des Hinterrades?


----------



## tombrider (10. Februar 2013)

Im Prinzip gibt es da keinen Unterschied zum "normalen" Fahren: Vorne so viel wie möglich, hinten so viel wie nötig. Aber in der Tat lenke ich gerne "hinten".


----------



## Marc B (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## radjey (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## Rallle (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, die letzten Fahrten durch den schon stark angetauten wässrigen Schnee waren eine echte Herausforderung, hat aber Spaß gemacht. Auch immer noch besser, als die Eisrillen, wenns dann wieder zufriert.


----------



## Marc B (1. März 2013)




----------



## Schiltrac (4. März 2013)

von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (5. März 2013)

Und das ist von uns:


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2014)

Flow Trail im Schnee auf Fat Bike


----------



## Harrinfinity (7. Januar 2014)

Hey
Ich würde so was zu gerne auch mal machen. Aber wo kann man ne Piste runter prettern? Kann ja nicht einfach und nächste Skigebiet gehen und da in Lift einsteigen wollen. 

Und braucht man dafür Reifen mit Spikes oder tun es auch normale Conti Der Baron 2.5 er? 

//mobil


----------



## Marc B (13. Januar 2014)

Macht Spaß beim Zuschauen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## Harrinfinity (10. Februar 2014)

Harrinfinity schrieb:


> Hey
> Ich würde so was zu gerne auch mal machen. Aber wo kann man ne Piste runter prettern? Kann ja nicht einfach und nächste Skigebiet gehen und da in Lift einsteigen wollen.
> 
> Und braucht man dafür Reifen mit Spikes oder tun es auch normale Conti Der Baron 2.5 er?
> ...



War die Frage echt so doof, dass sie niemand beantworten will ? =(


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2014)

Nicht neu, aber passend gerade und ein "must watch"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2014)

> Und braucht man dafür Reifen mit Spikes oder tun es auch normale Conti Der Baron 2.5 er?





Harrinfinity schrieb:


> War die Frage echt so doof, dass sie niemand beantworten will ? =(


Spikes sind nur für Eis oder Eis unter Neuschnee nötig.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Februar 2014)

Was für Reifen fahrt Ihr denn im Schnee so? Mich hat es letzten Winter immer gelegt wenn es etwas schneller wurde.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marc B (13. Februar 2014)

Die Passagen auf Schnee sehen interessant aus:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. Februar 2014)




----------



## Marc B (7. März 2014)

Spaßig, aber sturzreich


----------



## Marc B (23. Dezember 2014)

I like it


----------



## slrzo (28. Dezember 2014)

War heute auch ein bisschen im Schnee unterwegs. Ziemlich anstrengend, aber hat Spaß gemacht.
Leider konnte ich nur fahren, wo der Schnee bereits durch Fußgänger platt gedrückt war bzw. war ne Autospur aufm Waldweg. In den frischen Schnee (5-10cm) konnte ich nicht wirklich fahren, da mir der Hinterreifen immer sofort weggerutscht ist und damit auch kein Vortrieb und Schwierigkeiten das Gleichgewicht zu halten. 
Gibt es da irgendwelche besonderen Tricks? 

Fahre Mountain King 2,2" Reifen und hatte grob 1,6-1,8 bar drauf (hab ich diesmal nicht extra gecheckt). Temp war laut Handy -6° und der Schnee war von heute Nacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (28. Dezember 2014)

Wie schwer bist du?
Spontan würde ich sagen, du hast zu viel Luft in den Reifen. Ich bin gestern und heute bei ca. 70kg nackig mit ca. 1,2 bar gefahren und das ist auch noch eher zu viel, hatte aber absolut keine Probleme beim fahren.
Ansonsten ist es wohl wie immer und überall...fahren, fahren, fahren...Übung macht den Meister


----------



## ron101 (28. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir war so ab 30cm Schnee im Uphill fertig. 
Auch eher mit weniger Luft vorne 1.1b hinten 1.4b
2.3" und 2.4" Bereifung.

Cheers
ron


----------



## slrzo (28. Dezember 2014)

Sind bei mir nur 65kg, also vermutlich wirklich zu viel Luft. Dann probiers ich beim nächsten mal mit deutlich weniger. Werd das dann erstmal mit so 1,2 bar probieren. Bin dann anschließend auch hauptsächlich über geräumte Wege gefahren. 
Mal gucken ob am 31./01. noch Schnee liegt bzw. neuer Schnee da ist, vorher komm ich leider nicht dazu.


----------



## Kadauz (29. Dezember 2014)

Hm, ist es nicht besser, mit mehr Druck zu fahren? Da sollten die Stollen ja besser greifen.


----------



## tombrider (29. Dezember 2014)

Das kommt auf den Schnee an. Wenn die Stollen irgendwas festes finden können, wo sie reingreifen, dann kann mehr Druck gut sein. Das ist manchmal in ganz fluffigem Neuschnee der Fall, vor allem aber im Sulzschnee. Normaler Schnee verdichtet sich unterm Reifen und kann dann komplett auf dem Untergrund wegrutschen. Je mehr Fläche dann zur Verfügung steht (sprich: Je weniger Druck im Reifen), desto später passiert das.


----------



## Marc B (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke auch hier ist das gleichmäßige und "runde" Pedalieren enorm wichtig, habe ich gestern und heute im Schnee auch wieder gemerkt, wie krass das einem weiterhilft!


----------



## mcbretty (29. Dezember 2014)

heute im schnee den spuren der autos nachgefahren, neuschnee drüber und so kann ma gut balancieren das man der spur folgt und kondition bringts auch wenn man knappe 10cm schnee bewältigen muss

da reicht ne stunde aus um mal eben raus zu kommen


----------



## Riffer (30. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es sich im Hinterbau ausgeht und dir das Gewicht egal ist, probiere mal den Trail King 2,4 (Black Chili) hinten und den Maxxis Minion DHF EXO MaxxPro vorn. Damit hab ich sehr gute Ergebisse bei den meisten Schneeverhältnissen. Keine Garantie für dich, weil ich deine Fahrtechnik nicht kenne, aber zumindest hab ich ein sicheres Gefühl damit. Bergauf geht sehr viel und bergab ist auch gute Rückmeldung da.


----------



## mcbretty (30. Dezember 2014)

TrailKing fahre ich auch und bin SEHR zufrieden

der 2.2 ist etwas härter und etwas besserer Rollwiederstand (bestens für HR geeignet)

der 2.4 ist etwas weicher dafür mehr grip und etwas höherer Rollwiederstand (bestens als VR geeignet)

denke aber im Winter kommt man mit beiden gut durch

fahre im Winter 1,2-1,5Bar vorne wie hinten und das geht super mit dem TK


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2014)

Mit etwas breiteren Reifen geht es absolut Genial im Schnee


----------



## scratch_a (31. Dezember 2014)

Im Tiefschnee wird es damit aber bergauf oder auf der Ebene auch schwer voran zu kommen, oder? 
Ausprobieren würde ich so ein Fatty ja schon mal ganz gerne, aber soviel (Pulver-)Schnee hat es bei uns selten.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Dezember 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ausprobieren würde ich so ein Fatty ja schon mal ganz gerne, aber soviel (Pulver-)Schnee hat es bei uns selten.


Bei (frischem) Pulverschnee ist ist ein schmaler Reifen am geeignetsten. Ist der Schnee schon mehr oder weniger festgetreten oder gefahren, ist der breite Reifen die richtige Wahl.


----------



## tobi2036 (1. Januar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt bei den letzten 2 Touren festgestellt, dass ich selbst im Schnee meine Klickpedale nicht mehr missen möchte. Da ich bei Plattform nur immer abrutsche, besonders wenn es bergauf geht, ist es goldwert. Ich komme auch automatisch schnell, selbst im Schnee raus. Einzigstes Manko, wenn man mal mit dem Fuß auf dem Boden ist, verstopft man dann mit dem dem Schneedreck am Schuh gerne mal die Klickies, worauf man dann nen kleinen Schraubenzieher oder ne längliche Schraube dabei und griffbereit haben sollte (bei mir bei der Luftpumpe, am Halter mit dran).


----------



## RetroRider (1. Januar 2015)

mcbretty schrieb:


> TrailKing fahre ich auch und bin SEHR zufrieden
> 
> der 2.2 ist etwas härter und etwas besserer Rollwiederstand (bestens für HR geeignet)
> 
> ...


Meinst du vom Gummi her?
Grundsätzlich ist der breitere Reifen bei gleichem Druck härter. 1. wächst die Auflagefläche beim Einfedern schneller, so daß die "Federhärte" größer ist. (Tragkraft = Druck * Auflagefläche) 2. ist die Spannung größer, weswegen z.B. die gleiche Felge beim breiteren Reifen nur für weniger Druck zugelassen ist.
Auf bestimmten weichen Untergründen rollen breite Reifen besser (sogar mit zu viel Druck).



tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt bei den letzten 2 Touren festgestellt, dass ich selbst im Schnee meine Klickpedale nicht mehr missen möchte. Da ich bei Plattform nur immer abrutsche, besonders wenn es bergauf geht, ist es goldwert. [...]


Kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen. Hast du genug Übung bzgl. Pedaliertechnik mit Flats?


----------



## scratch_a (1. Januar 2015)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt bei den letzten 2 Touren festgestellt, dass ich selbst im Schnee meine Klickpedale nicht mehr missen möchte. Da ich bei Plattform nur immer abrutsche, besonders wenn es bergauf geht, ist es goldwert. Ich komme auch automatisch schnell, selbst im Schnee raus. Einzigstes Manko, wenn man mal mit dem Fuß auf dem Boden ist, verstopft man dann mit dem dem Schneedreck am Schuh gerne mal die Klickies, worauf man dann nen kleinen Schraubenzieher oder ne längliche Schraube dabei und griffbereit haben sollte (bei mir bei der Luftpumpe, am Halter mit dran).



Ich habe selbst bei Schnee mit Flats keine Probleme, dass ich ständig abrutschen würde. Gute Flats und die 5.10 kleben am Pedal (hab das Gefühl, dass sie bei Kälte noch besser kleben) 
Da würde mich das ständige sauber machen schon eher nerven


----------



## mcbretty (1. Januar 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Meinst du vom Gummi her?


 
japp vom Gummi, liest man auch überall hier im Forum den tip als 2.2 hinten fahren. 

die TK laufen wirklich gut, hatte früher Nobby Nick und war net wirklich mit denen zufrieden.


----------



## tobi2036 (1. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, für mich persöhnlich sind Klicks auch im Schnee genial, gerade wenn ich inner Steigung dann die Pedale hochziehen kann. Und die feste Verbindung zum Bike. Für mich passts.


----------



## Marc B (19. Januar 2015)

Bikepark-Strecke im Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (20. Januar 2015)

Hobby Winter ;-) aber schöner Flowtrail.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Marc B (30. Januar 2015)

Bitte mehr von solchen Events


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. Februar 2015)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Einzigstes Manko, wenn man mal mit dem Fuß auf dem Boden ist, verstopft man dann mit dem dem Schneedreck am Schuh gerne mal die Klickies, worauf man dann nen kleinen Schraubenzieher oder ne längliche Schraube dabei und griffbereit haben sollte (bei mir bei der Luftpumpe, am Halter mit dran).



Brauchste nicht. Vor der Tour die Klickpedale mit Silikonspray behandeln und es bleibt kaum noch was pappen und man kann immer gut einklicken.


----------



## tobi2036 (2. Februar 2015)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht. Vor der Tour die Klickpedale mit Silikonspray behandeln und es bleibt kaum noch was pappen und man kann immer gut einklicken.






Cool, danke für den Tipp


----------



## vicangp (4. Februar 2015)

Wollte mich jetzt auch mal durch den Schnee wühlen, was sollte man auf den Trails unbedingt beachten?


----------



## tombrider (4. Februar 2015)

Ventilsitzring lockern, damit Du siehst, ob sich der Reifen auf der Felge dreht. Am besten Talkum zwischen Schlauch und Reifen, wenn Du mit dem Druck extrem weit runtergehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (4. Februar 2015)

Am besten schwierigere, langsamere Trails wählen, auf denen Du nicht viel Fahrtwind bekommst. Dann frieren Dir die Extremitäten nicht so schnell ab. Zwiebelprinzip, damit Du Dich gut den Temperaturen anpassen kannst. Zu den Pedalen siehe oben, ich bevorzuge im Winter grobe Winterstiefel auf großen Bärentatzen-Pedalen, durch die der Schnee durchfallen kann. Klickschuhe isolieren meistens sehr schlecht, weil die Sohle Kälte durchläßt. Schuhe locker schnüren, damit die Durchblutung nicht erschwert wird. Zu den Reifen siehe ganz oben auf den ersten Seiten, im Schnee sind echte Schlammreifen (Maxxis Shorty/Swampthing/Wetscream, Conti Baron oder Mud King, Onza Greina, Schwalbe Dirty Dan usw.) besser als Spikes. Die braucht man wirklich nur auf Eis, dann aber um so mehr. Bei den Spikes-Reifen sind Nokian erste Wahl. Heißgetränke im Rucksack sind praktisch.


----------



## vicangp (4. Februar 2015)

Das hilft auf jeden Fall schonmal weiter. Vielen Dank. Ohne entsprechende Reifen macht es wahrscheinlich wenig Sinn oder?


----------



## tombrider (4. Februar 2015)

Das hängt stark von der Art des Schnees ab. Je fester er wird, desto mehr zählt eine gute Gummimischung. Je tiefer er wird, desto mehr bringt Dir ein breiter Reifen mit wenig Druck. Je besser der Untergrund unter dem Schnee ist, desto mehr kann sich ein schmalerer, gut profilierter (Schlamm-) Reifen eindrücken und Grip erzeugen. Je vereister es ist, desto mehr bringen Dir Spikes. Ein guter Reifen kann die Gaudi sehr erhöhen. Aber wir sind in den 80ern mit nach heutigem Verständnis superharten Gummimischungen auf miesen Profilen auf 1,95er Reifen durch den Schnee gefahren, und das hat auch einen Heidenspaß gemacht! Im vorletzten Jahr bin ich bei Potsdam wochenlang mit meinen Hookworm-Slicks durch den Tiefschnee gefahren, ging auch erstaunlich gut. Der hat 60mm Breite, eine gute Gummimischung und ich kann ihn im Schnee mit 1,0 Bar oder sogar weniger fahren. Statt tief im Schnee zu wühlen auf der Suche nach Grip, mit Mörderrollwiderstand, fährt man damit locker obenauf und erzeugt den Grip über Auflagefläche und Anschmiegsamkeit. Wenn es nicht so steil ist, reicht das oft aus. Macht auch echt fun, auf seine Art. Halbfatbike sozusagen.
Sonst fahre ich öfter im Harz oder aktuell im Taunus. Bei steilen Trails mit Steinen und Wurzeln unterm Schnee finde ich Schlammreifen großartig! Es gibt natürlich leichtere Trails, auf denen man mit weniger groben Reifen ebenfalls an seine Grenzen kommen und Spaß haben kann.


----------



## vicangp (6. Februar 2015)

Habs heute gewagt und ich muss sagen, es macht richtig Spaß . Berg hoch doch ziemlich anstrengend im Schnee und runter
deutlich mehr Grip als ich gedacht hätte. Eigentlich ganz praktisch, dass man Wurzeln und Steine nicht sieht. War gefühlt dadurch lockerer in Armen und Beinen und dementsprechend hat mein Fahrwerk auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## tombrider (6. Februar 2015)

Man muß sich daran gewöhnen, daß die Reifen oft erst etwas rutschen, bevor sie Grip bekommen. Während des Rutschens schiebt sich der Schnee als kleiner Wall vor/neben den Reifen und stützt ihn ab. Dieses Rutschenlassen sollte man ruhig etwas üben, in einer Kurve mit Auslaufzone, wo man nicht so hart aufprallen würde.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Februar 2015)

Das Fahren in Traktorspuren ist eine gute Übung für North Shore Elemente.
Auf dem Anlieger bin ich heute in der Schneewehe stecken geblieben.
Da ist es egal, welchen Reifen man fährt.


----------



## tombrider (7. Februar 2015)

4,8-Zöller können helfen.


----------



## __x_cut__ (8. Februar 2015)

den spass hatte ich gestern auch, allerdings war meine Spur nur von einem Jeep...rechts und Links davon neuschnee, aber wenigstens glatt  und schneewehen hatte ich auch, mit einer festen Schicht oben drauf...mit viel Speed sogar fahrbar, teilweise  der Winter ist toll!


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2015)

Sehr schönes Snow-Video:


----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2015)

Nach dem Intro kommt schöne Snow-Action:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2015)

Soll wiederholt werden, dann mit weniger Wartezeit am Lift


----------



## Marc B (27. März 2015)

Wer in den Bergen wohnt, kann schnell in den Schnee:


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2015)

Zum Aufwärmen, wahrscheinlich wurde es schon irgendwo mal gepostet:


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2015)

Diese Zeit des Jahres


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Dezember 2015)

sieht ja ganz spassig aus


----------



## Marc B (3. Dezember 2017)

Wow, das sieht heftig aus:


----------



## decay (3. Dezember 2017)

Vor dem Ding sch***** man sich in die Hosen, bin nur einmal bei frischem Schnee rein.


----------



## jojo2 (3. Dezember 2017)

Das hier ist ne sinnvolle Ergänzung


----------



## Marc B (13. Dezember 2017)

Mega finde ich!

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/482428

Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (2. Januar 2018)

Noch was vom vorletzten Winter von nem Kollegen. Ich hab ihn immer nur von hinten gesehen.
Bzw eigentlich nach 100 Metern gar nicht mehr und erst wieder am Ende vom Trail 
Natürlich etwas langweilig verglichen mit dem Videos hier.


----------

